# Can the Cats win the Flag?



## Bluesky (21 July 2007)

Is this the year of the cat? Been a supporter since i was a kid. Had some good times and some grand final losses. 11 straight now and dont see them losing a game the way they are playing atm. A textbook breakout lol.
Any other cat fans here?


----------



## doctorj (21 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*

Sorry son, the flag will be coming back west again this year, drapped in blue and gold.

I'm looking forward to another Eagles v Geelong grand final.


----------



## springhill (21 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*

Absolutely they can, and there is a good chance they will. This may sound strange, but one of the few teams that could challenge them on their day is the crows ( disclosure i'm a crows fan,and eternal optimist ), that was a great game at AAMI this year, of course we have to make it first, not looking good sitting in ninth ATM. But you can't win a shootout with the cats, way too much class and they have goalkickers in every line on the ground, forward, midfield even in defence. To beat them you have to put them in total lockdown and kill the game, turn it into a battlefield. Keeping Ablett, Bartell and Mooney quiet is a must but the man to watch is Chapman, most underrated player in the AFL. Also hope for a wet day to decrease their marking power. The pussies may be purring at end of 2007, but as the saying goes; early ripe, early rotten.


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*



Bluesky said:


> Is this the year of the cat? Been a supporter since i was a kid. Had some good times and some grand final losses. 11 straight now and dont see them losing a game the way they are playing atm. A textbook breakout lol.
> Any other cat fans here?




If they keep playing the same way as they have been - no one will touch them. They will surely drop a game before the finals and I think most fans would like to see them lose a game before the finals to take the pressure off.

But head to head they are a very, very good football team. Unlike the Geelong teams of the late 80's and early 90's, they have a great backline. The cats have always been a side that could kick 25 goals a game - the problem being the opposition would do the same.

The midfield is fantastic. I would love Gary Ablett playing in red and black.  I can't see a team that matches up well against them. As for Adelaide - on current form they will not win a final as long as it is played in Melbourne. Mentally they are as weak as the proverbial. Take today as an example!!!! 

Teams play well against Geelong for short bursts but they can get the job doen over 4 quarters. Strangely it has been arguably the Bombers that played Geelong the best over the past month or two. Essendon are full of has-beens and never-will-be's but they tackled hard and put heaps on pressure on the Cats a fortnight ago. The two teams that might be up to it, would be Sydney. They play are fantastically boring, spoiling game of football (when they are on).

Geelong can thank Essendon for their current situation. Mark Thompson has done a wonderful job with the Cats and it's my tip that a Bomber will be holding the trophy aloft this year. 

Duckman


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*



doctorj said:


> Sorry son, the flag will be coming back west again this year, drapped in blue and gold.
> 
> I'm looking forward to another Eagles v Geelong grand final.




not a chance Doc!

if your wegals make it to the prelims i will be shocked! sorry 

well at least your up there, saints are a tough ask to make the 8.......... even with a win over the hawks tonight.

If the cats keep this up and don't falter under the September pressure then it's a very good chance for sure


----------



## Bluesky (21 July 2007)

Good to see some footy fans here, thanks for the replies. 
*Doctorj* i hope the eagles dont make it this year. I really hope Hawthorn make the final (for 89) and the cats beat them one by one the cats will take some revenge on all teams that have beaten them in the grand final over the past years.

*Duckman* - thats what i hope anyway. The Bombers, i thought they would be the team to break the cats streak. (Unlucky with the injuries in that game and congrats to Rama).
And then i thought the Bullies would cause an upset like they usuaully do. But it didnt happen, this must be something special at Geelong.

*Springhill* -  i went to the crows game a month ago, what a game hey. They allways have a good crack at the cats dont they. But the crows are too focused on their camry commercials this year than their footy haha.

Goodluck too all supporters and GO Cats 2007

So Cats and the Hawks is my tip for the Big Grand Final


----------



## nomore4s (21 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Good to see some footy fans here, thanks for the replies.
> *Doctorj* i hope the eagles dont make it this year. I really hope Hawthorn make the final (for 89) and the cats beat them one by one the cats will take some revenge on all teams that have beaten them in the grand final over the past years.
> 
> *Duckman* - thats what i hope anyway. The Bombers, i thought they would be the team to break the cats streak. (Unlucky with the injuries in that game and congrats to Rama).
> ...




If it is a Cats vs Hawks GF, I'll be there watching the mighty hawks and my brother in law is a cats fan (poor fella). I wouldn't get to cocky yet about beating the hawks in the GF if it turns out that way, I do believe we already gave the cats one lesson already this year, lol.

But I really don't think the hawks can make the GF, I don't think we will stand up under the extra pressure and physical nature of finals footy (not this year anyway). Geelong must be the red hot favourites atm, my only concern is thier past GF efforts. 

I do hope if the hawks don't win it this year that the cats finally win one (I want to see them win at least one in my limetime).

PS - The saints are currently giving the  hawks a lesson.


----------



## Bluesky (21 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> If it is a Cats vs Hawks GF, I'll be there watching the mighty hawks and my brother in law is a cats fan (poor fella). I wouldn't get to cocky yet about beating the hawks in the GF if it turns out that way, I do believe we already gave the cats one lesson already this year, lol.
> 
> But I really don't think the hawks can make the GF, I don't think we will stand up under the extra pressure and physical nature of finals footy (not this year anyway). Geelong must be the red hot favourites atm, my only concern is thier past GF efforts.
> 
> ...



Send my regards to ur brother inlaw, mate its been a long time for the cats i hope this is the year, thanks for ur support. Actually i think if any one were to play the cats in the final it will be the hawks, they are the suprise of the year for sure, even if they lose to the saints 2nite mate


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> PS - The saints are currently giving the  hawks a lesson.




Anit it Grand! nice win tonight!

*GO THE SAINTS!!....*


----------



## mexican (21 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Is this the year of the cat? Been a supporter since i was a kid. Had some good times and some grand final losses. 11 straight now and dont see them losing a game the way they are playing atm. A textbook breakout lol.
> Any other cat fans here?




How  many teams at the moment can have 4-5 very good footballers struggle to get a game in the 1sts and not buy being out of form! Thats something I have not seen at Geelong. We are strong all over the ground, have not seen a weakness yet. Highest score (for) and lowest (against) says it all really. Prefer to drop 2 before finals just to be safe! Bad memories................
Eagles look better tonight with BC, which should not be playing for another year or so in my op.....


GO CATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INORE (22 July 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## springhill (22 July 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> The midfield is fantastic. I would love Gary Ablett playing in red and black.  I can't see a team that matches up well against them. As for Adelaide - on current form they will not win a final as long as it is played in Melbourne. Mentally they are as weak as the proverbial. Take today as an example!!!!




Duckman, you are right, after today i take it all back, we are absolute f***ing s**t i cant believe we lost to a pathetic bunch of losers. I hang my head in shame, actually i punched a hole in the door in rage. I would rather we lost to the Bullcreek under 13s than the Dockers, it makes me gag just typing their name, may they long haunt the cellar of the AFL ladder. Werent they prem faves at the start of the season? Ha what a joke!! Watch out for the Crows in 2013, thats how long it will take to rebuild , you have been warned!!!


----------



## Bluesky (22 July 2007)

springhill said:


> I hang my head in shame, actually i punched a hole in the door in rage.




Mate i have broken a fair few things of rage as well, especially with those bullies, parents brand new oven a few years back and alot of coffee mugs. Even the TV came close on half a dozen occasions lol im so stupidly crazy


----------



## the barry (22 July 2007)

The cats have to be a massive chance, interesting to note that no player has kicked 5 goals since round two and yet they keep posting cricket scores. The problem with the cats last grand finals teams was that there bottom 6 players were crap, not the case this year. Is impossible to find a weakness in there team, lost the best full back in the comp for the weekend and still made no difference against one of the highest scoring teams in the comp. Will be one of the great let downs if they don't hold the cup up this year, with stevie johnson holding up his norm smith and gablett his brownlow.


----------



## doctorj (22 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*



Duckman#72 said:


> They will surely drop a game before the finals and I think most fans would like to see them lose a game before the finals to take the pressure off.



Watch the dockers pump the pussy cats next week...


----------



## Bluesky (22 July 2007)

*Re: Can the Cats win the Flag*



doctorj said:


> Watch the dockers pump the pussy cats next week...




Hahaha, the way the Dockers played against Adelaide. Adelaide played like crap, plzzzz the dockers are just another percentage game for the might of the Cats.

GO CATS


----------



## mexican (22 July 2007)

G'day bluesky, I am really impressed with Selwood, reads the play so well for a first timer. Have not seen someone like that since Judd.
We are killing it at the mo, you have players like King, Johnson, Hunt, Byrnes, Prismall who can't get a game.


----------



## Bushman (22 July 2007)

Beware the Shinboner spirit is brewing along nicely at Arden St. Just pumped the D's by 60 points. Happy days for the vertical blue and white stripes. 

Hawkers vs Roos will be a cracker down at Aurora....back to the mid 90's.


----------



## mexican (22 July 2007)

Bushman said:


> Beware the Shinboner spirit is brewing along nicely at Arden St. Just pumped the D's by 60 points. Happy days for the vertical blue and white stripes.
> 
> Hawkers vs Roos will be a cracker down at Aurora....back to the mid 90's.



Nice to see the shinboners up there again, but beating the Dees is nothing to brag about!
Doing nicely without Thompson. Thanks for the wake up call as well! Have not looked back since!

GO CATS


----------



## Bluesky (22 July 2007)

Yeah good side the Kangas, outright 2nd now. Both teams with a crappy start to the season and look at them now 1st and 2nd.

Hey Mexican, Selwood's definitley gonna win the rising star award this year and be champ like Judd or Mcleod in the next few years.
Cats are purring right now and as a fan thats exactly what i wanna see, those players gotta push hard to get in the 1st team.

I have seen the late 80's, 90's and this decades teams so far and think they are playing more exciting and more ruthless than any side i have seen in these era's.


----------



## mexican (22 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Yeah good side the Kangas, outright 2nd now. Both teams with a crappy start to the season and look at them now 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Hey Mexican, Selwood's definitley gonna win the rising star award this year and be champ like Judd or Mcleod in the next few years.
> Cats are purring right now and as a fan thats exactly what i wanna see, those players gotta push hard to get in the 1st team.
> ...




For sure. I think Chapmans address to the players after the Kangas match, really woke up alot the riders.
Ottens is playing well in the ruck.
I think WCE have great mid field, but we have enough to keep up now and I don't think they have much up forward, don't look the same as the last two years and I think BC can count he lucky stars!
Backline is kicking butt, Mackie has found his spot and I can't wait for Rooke to come back (if he does).
Just great too watch at the mo, like watching WCE and Lions in the past sides with no weakness around the ground.

GO CATS


----------



## Bushman (22 July 2007)

mexican said:


> For sure. I think Chapmans address to the players after the Kangas match, really woke up alot the riders.
> Ottens is playing well in the ruck.
> I think WCE have great mid field, but we have enough to keep up now and I don't think they have much up forward, don't look the same as the last two years and I think BC can count he lucky stars!
> Backline is kicking butt, Mackie has found his spot and I can't wait for Rooke to come back (if he does).
> ...




Latest news on Rooke. 

http://www.realfooty.com.au/news/news/cats-rooke-set-to-return/2007/07/21/1184560108858.html

In the hands of German quack. To quote 'Some of Muller-Wohlfarth's controversial treatments involve injecting honey or calves' blood into patients, as well as Hylart ”” a substance extracted from the combs of roosters ”” but Balme believed Rooke had undergone more traditional treatment.' Far out ....

Cats are the real deal this year. I watched a bit of the Doggies game and your boys made them look like an under 13's side. Great brand of footy. Think your boys have a bit to go to be compared to the great sides of the last 2 decades - Weagles, 'Team of the 90's' Kangas and the Lions. 

Be a good game when we take you guys on again. There will be plenty to prove in that game from both sides.

Just good to see the Vics up there again. Makes me nostalgic for State of Origin. 

Good luck to both our teams. Boomer or Ablett for the Brownlow too!!


----------



## mexican (23 July 2007)

Bushman said:


> Latest news on Rooke.
> 
> http://www.realfooty.com.au/news/news/cats-rooke-set-to-return/2007/07/21/1184560108858.html
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update on Rooke Bushman, pretty way out there treatment!!!!
Can't wait to play the Roos again, snuck under alot of peoples radars thats for sure. Playing tough footy (shinboner style).
Should be a good game.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 July 2007)

I reckon it will be cats, hawks, roos and crows (if key injured players return) come semis time. And I think any one of these three has a chance of knocking the cats over, but I love the depth in the VFL and they're up on top aswell. They are winning because they are always playing with a full strength side. The same(ish) list last year did not have known names but I am starting to trust Egan, Selwood and still think we are to see the best of Varcoe and Hawkins. Don't forget Nathan Ablett if a key forward is needed, like I say the depth is great.

I support the cats (from afar -had a country membership last year when I thought their list was worth the support - now justified). Our time has come.


----------



## mexican (23 July 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> I reckon it will be cats, hawks, roos and crows (if key injured players return) come semis time. And I think any one of these three has a chance of knocking the cats over, but I love the depth in the VFL and they're up on top aswell. They are winning because they are always playing with a full strength side. The same(ish) list last year did not have known names but I am starting to trust Egan, Selwood and still think we are to see the best of Varcoe and Hawkins. Don't forget Nathan Ablett if a key forward is needed, like I say the depth is great.
> 
> I support the cats (from afar -had a country membership last year when I thought their list was worth the support - now justified). Our time has come.




Jury is out on Varcoe, have not seen anything outstanding so far.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 July 2007)

I saw flashes of brilliance from Varcoe in one game but Selwood is by far the pick of the newbies, NAB rising star for mine. Amazing that Milburn is the most capped cat, I think a couple more soild years to follow this one based on a young list.


----------



## Bluesky (24 July 2007)

I think Varcoe is the next Mcleod easy, the way he moves with the ball is like Andy. Stokes, already a champ and room to improve. Big Tomahawk is the next Lockett.

And looking forward to Pav from Freo coming to Kardinia next year too.:dance:


----------



## mexican (28 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I think Varcoe is the next Mcleod easy, the way he moves with the ball is like Andy. Stokes, already a champ and room to improve. Big Tomahawk is the next Lockett.
> 
> And looking forward to Pav from Freo coming to Kardinia next year too.:dance:



Smashed the Shockers!   NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gspot (29 July 2007)

Watched Geelong today and VERY impressive. Have had a great run, free of injuries too which is the big thing.
 Hence another team who can now have a good run of no injuries, and we will be looking at a repeat of the 92 and 94 Grand Finals my friends.
Ps. Judd to resign for another 2 years with WCE, so keep dreaming Vics.


----------



## Bluesky (29 July 2007)

I really hope they make the Final so the cats can smashem. Hawks or Eagles wont matter. Its the year of the cat 2007.


----------



## carlau (29 July 2007)

No they cant not if west coast continue to play the way they did on Saturday they will lose Easily.


----------



## doctorj (29 July 2007)

carlau said:


> No they cant not if west coast continue to play the way they did on Saturday they will lose Easily.



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Bazmate (29 July 2007)

Awesome to hear how well the cats are doing this year but it's all about to change..... 

I've been supporting the Cats for all of my 33 years and I've come to the conclusion that when I watch a game, the cats always lose.... Kinda like my shares really.... Now, I haven't seen a game this year due to being in Malaysia but this week I'm moving back to Oz (to work for BHP in the Pilbara no less) so, I'll certainly start watching a few games again and the cats will certainly start losing. Or they will continue to win everything and then choke on the GF ala 80's - 90's...    you just wait and see :

Baz

Go Cats!!


----------



## Bushman (29 July 2007)

Bazmate said:


> Awesome to hear how well the cats are doing this year but it's all about to change.....
> 
> I've been supporting the Cats for all of my 33 years and I've come to the conclusion that when I watch a game, the cats always lose.... Kinda like my shares really.... Now, I haven't seen a game this year due to being in Malaysia but this week I'm moving back to Oz (to work for BHP in the Pilbara no less) so, I'll certainly start watching a few games again and the cats will certainly start losing. Or they will continue to win everything and then choke on the GF ala 80's - 90's...    you just wait and see :
> 
> ...





Bazmate you sound like Sam Newman in disguise. Its a new generation, not one scarred by Blighty's teams choking in the 90s. 

Another win for the Rooboys! Beat the Hawks this time too. Next three weeks will see where we are at - Lions, Eagles and the Cats. Should be cracking games. Unlike Baz I am used to the Kangas delivering in September so I am getting excited. When Corey Jones bags 7 you know the team is flying. 

Go Roo boys!! Give me some more joy before you fly off to the Gold Coast and I have to start supporting the VFL. Coburg is close to Fitzroy so they will have to be my new team. Go Coburg!!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 July 2007)

Well AFL fans ..... which 3 teams have won their last 4 games straight?????

Well i'm sure you all probably picked two of them ..... the cats and the roos and rightly so are in first and second place on the ladder. The third team is the Lions which are in superb form at present!!!

I'm a LIONS supporter .....'GO YOU GOOD THING'. They absolutely smashed the pies last night playing away at the G by 93 points. The Lions have a tough run home playing a number of the top teams on the ladder including the roos, hawkes & cats. They are currently in 11th place on the ladder but only 2 points outside of the 8. If they play well over the last 5 rounds and make it into the 8 ......all i can say is 'WATCH OUT' ......the way they have been playing lately i think they could even give the cats a run for their money. It'll be a great last round when they come up against the cats at the Gabba.

I must say though that my hat goes off to the Cats this season as they deserve to be where they are!

Here's to some great football to come!


----------



## Bushman (29 July 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Well AFL fans ..... which 3 teams have won their last 4 games straight?????
> 
> Well i'm sure you all probably picked two of them ..... the cats and the roos and rightly so are in first and second place on the ladder. The third team is the Lions which are in superb form at present!!!
> 
> ...




Starting with this weekend Aussie. Kangas vs Lions. 

I watched the Lions run rings around the Pies on Saturday and you guys are looking good. Brown and Black were back to their best. I think Black had something like 20 contested possessions! Rhan Hooper, Leuwenberger, Adcock, etc. Where have all these players come from? Roos are the same - Swallow, Firrito, McMahon, Jesse Smith. All have put their hands up this year and all of a sudden our bottom 6 are becoming competitive.

May the best team win this weekend.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 July 2007)

Yes indeed Bushman! This weekends game should be awesome. The roos have hit some great form after a very slow start. The lions started well and then lost the plot for quite a period and all of a sudden now they look like premiership contenders!
I'm not sure where these young players have come from .... i'm still getting to know the young lions myself. For the Lions....as well as pure player talent, i have credited a lot of the success to Leigh Matthews and his coaching. He has always impressed me as a coach whether the Lions are travelling well or not. Always calm and always puts the hard work into bringing young juniors through the ranks.
I'm really looking forward to the last 5 rounds because the Lions are on a real roll at the moment and its the confidence factor more than anything that it will give to the young lions that may just give them an edge as they front up to the top teams!
I'm sure there are similarities there with the roos aswell. 
No matter what the result this weekend, here's to a great match Bushman!!!! GO THE MIGHTY LIONS ......


----------



## chops_a_must (30 July 2007)

springhill said:


> Duckman, you are right, after today i take it all back, we are absolute f***ing s**t i cant believe we lost to a pathetic bunch of losers. I hang my head in shame, actually i punched a hole in the door in rage. I would rather we lost to the Bullcreek under 13s than the Dockers, it makes me gag just typing their name, may they long haunt the cellar of the AFL ladder. Werent they prem faves at the start of the season? Ha what a joke!! Watch out for the Crows in 2013, thats how long it will take to rebuild , you have been warned!!!



That's the Bullcreek-Leeming under 13s thankyou very much.

Having seen the Cats close up yesterday, if they play anywhere near that standard come finals time, no-one is going to stop them. 

I think Cats fans are in for a pretty good couple of years. I haven't seen a team so dominant since Brisbane's golden period. It's almost as if you don't get a choice in the matter in the way they play, or the way your team plays. They force you to play a certain way and that's it. You can't hang off players, 'cos they have the skills to utilise players only 5m ahead of their man.

Their speed is brilliant, especially recovery off the ground, and the gut running is incredible - better than that of the Eagles I would suggest. And they have no real stand outs apart from Ablett and Ling, just players all doing their jobs.

I can't even see the Eagles holding a candle to them this year. They have the defenders to shut down the Eagles "forwards", and that always stuffs them, and an attacking and fast midfield which I doubt the Eagles could keep up with. 

As a side note, Benny has been telling people around town he is on the gear again...

But my tip for the grand finalists would be Geelong, West Coast and North Melbourne. With Geelong easily winning if they play like they have been.


----------



## Bluesky (30 July 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> The third team is the Lions which are in superb form at present!!!
> It'll be a great last round when they come up against the cats at the Gabba.
> Here's to some great football to come!




Hi AussiePaul, what a coach Matthews is hey. He has got some exciting new talent and they are playing like they did a few years back. Very quick to rebuild this team and still with plenty of experience left from the glory days (a good mix).

If these teams keep goin like this till last round it will be a ripper at the Gabba.
I wasnt very happy when i checked the fixtures on Sat to see who the cats play in R22 lol.

Kangas and Lions gonna be a ripper (hoping they injure eachother). Just kidding.


----------



## doctorj (30 July 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> That's the Bullcreek-Leeming under 13s thankyou very much.



And what a fine club they are!


----------



## chops_a_must (30 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> And what a fine club they are!




Turned out a couple of champions over the years. Ben Cousins, Simon Black, Jon Hay and Graham Polak just to name a few... not to mention yours truly and half of the East Fremantle side for the last 20 years.


----------



## doctorj (30 July 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Turned out a couple of champions over the years. Ben Cousins, Simon Black, Jon Hay and Graham Polak just to name a few... not to mention yours truly and half of the East Fremantle side for the last 20 years.



Can't forget the Carr brothers and ... well... me


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> Can't forget the Carr brothers and ... well... me



I never saw a doctorj on the list! LOL


----------



## acooper (30 July 2007)

I think your probabbly on the button but I am still rooting for Collinwood
acooper


----------



## petervan (30 July 2007)

Everyone seems to forget Port Power in the mix for the finals.The club with the best winning record inthe VFL/AFL/SANFL and a 126 year history the envy of football clubs of all codes.As the great man Sheedy once said of Port. This is one serious football club.MMMMmm they can smell spring down at alberton


----------



## Bluesky (30 July 2007)

petervan said:


> Everyone seems to forget Port Power in the mix for the finals.The club with the best winning record inthe VFL/AFL/SANFL and a 126 year history the envy of football clubs of all codes.As the great man Sheedy once said of Port. This is one serious football club.MMMMmm they can smell spring down at alberton




Should be a ripper showdown this weekend peter. Dont support either team but want to go and have good shout, maybe get ripped myself lol


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Hi AussiePaul, what a coach Matthews is hey. He has got some exciting new talent and they are playing like they did a few years back. Very quick to rebuild this team and still with plenty of experience left from the glory days (a good mix).
> 
> If these teams keep goin like this till last round it will be a ripper at the Gabba.
> I wasnt very happy when i checked the fixtures on Sat to see who the cats play in R22 lol.
> ...




Let's just see how Brisbane go in the next four games.

While their past 4 games have been impressive have a look at who they beaten.

They beat Carlton at the Gabba (who incidentally haven't won up there in donkeys years). Carlton has been playing so well that the coach was dismissed two days later. 

They also beat Melbourne at the Gabba, a team that has been going so well that their coach was given the marching orders a few weeks ago to. The support staff couldn't even get the uniform kit right!!

Yes they beat WC over in Perth which is a good achievement but let's be honest....the team that turned up for WC a month ago is a million miles away from the one playing today. Don't forget that around the same time the Lions beat them they were demolished by Port Adelaide, had been beaten in Tassie and had gone down to Geelong.  They weren't playing like a powerhouse.

The win against Collingwood was brilliant. The win was so easy....too easy. Collingwood had an absolute shocker. The young team that the Pies have didn't know what hit them. It was the blow out they had to have.

Not one of the teams that Brissie has played recently has had their season "on the line". They are about to face 5 weeks of teams with their "season to play for". Brisbane has not been pressed in any of their past four games. 

While Brissie has been very impressive in the way they have been winning I think the next couple of weeks will speak volumes for where they are. It will be interesting to see how they go with the blow torch on them.

Duckman


----------



## Gspot (30 July 2007)

PRETENDERS- Coll, Bris, Port, Haw, Kangas
CONTENDERS- Geel, Sydney
PREMIERS- WEST COAST EAGLES

Reality check for a few teams come finals.
And heartbreak for the Cats.........again!


----------



## 1stunnedmullet (30 July 2007)

been a cats supporter ever since i saw gablett when i was a wee one. Living in perth does not help things except make the thirst to beat the eagles/docker even bigger and thankfully they put on a great showing at subi last weekend.

Stuff thinking about the finals at the moment, Im just enjoying the footy we're playing and the other teams clinging on to the same reason we'll lose..we're due for a loss!!@!@!@!#!.. nothing better than proving people wrong and the catters have that motivation this year..GARN CATS


----------



## mexican (31 July 2007)

Gspot said:


> PRETENDERS- Coll, Bris, Port, Haw, Kangas
> CONTENDERS- Geel, Sydney
> PREMIERS- WEST COAST EAGLES
> 
> ...




Weak spot for WCE, backline it will be your down fall against the cats.


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

mexican said:


> Weak spot for WCE, backline it will be your down fall against the cats.




A very big downfall against the cats. Spot on Mexican.


----------



## chops_a_must (31 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> A very big downfall against the cats. Spot on Mexican.



The Eagles backline is actually very good. And they always have 3 or 4 options they can swing back there.

It's more likely that the Eagles forward line will suffer. Can't see Lynch, MMm Bop and Mistaker standing up against Scarlett Johannson, Harley, Egan and Milburn et al.

And with the attacking midfield Geelong have, the Eagles midfield wont be able to attack like they do when their forward line isn't working.


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The Eagles backline is actually very good. And they always have 3 or 4 options they can swing back there.
> 
> It's more likely that the Eagles forward line will suffer. Can't see Lynch, MMm Bop and Mistaker standing up against Scarlett Johannson, Harley, Egan and Milburn et al.
> 
> And with the attacking midfield Geelong have, the Eagles midfield wont be able to attack like they do when their forward line isn't working.




I reckon you should go for the Freo coaching role, just gotta learn the names of players lol (funny names)


----------



## mexican (31 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I reckon you should go for the Freo coaching role, just gotta learn the names of players lol (funny names)



I heard Trent West is going to be a gun as well.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 August 2007)

Must be close to the match of the round tonight when the Lions take on the Roos. I'm very much looking forward to two of the form teams at present playing head to head. Should be an awesome match!!
Apparently the Lions are favourites ..... which surprises me a little ... but i guess its probably cos it is being played up here. I am thinking the draw last night between St Kilda & the Bulldogs probably may have aided the Lions in their quest to make the 8. If things go well this weekend the Lions could jump 3 places which would put them in 8th spot ..... however they do have a tough run home!
GO THE MIGHTY LIONS !!!!! :bananasmi


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 August 2007)

As someone that hasn't seen the Kangas play much this year.........I am absolutely dumbfounded. How have they managed to win so many games!!! Have they had an easy draw??

The game against the Lions was one of the worst games I've watched this year. The skill level from both sides was very poor - but at least the Lions showed some enthusiasm. The kangaroos looked like they were on Mogadon. The disappointing aspect being that the Kangas didn't seem to have any idea on how to win the game. What was Laidley's game plan? They couldn't hit targets, they rufused to run the corridor, they didn't harrass or chase, and they had very few winners in any position.

What shinboner spirit??!!! If this was a taste of life without Glen Archer heaven help their supporters. Sam Newman joked on Thursday night that for a team that are sitting 2nd on the ladder they are the 8th best team in the comp. Based on tonights effort that is overestimating it. 

Are there any Kangaroos supporters that can confirm how bad that loss was? Even though Brisbane did well enough I get the feeling that, like Collingwood, the Kangaroos saved their worse game of the season for the week the Lions played them.  

Cheers 
Duckman


----------



## Bushman (4 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> As someone that hasn't seen the Kangas play much this year.........I am absolutely dumbfounded. How have they managed to win so many games!!! Have they had an easy draw??
> 
> The game against the Lions was one of the worst games I've watched this year. The skill level from both sides was very poor - but at least the Lions showed some enthusiasm. The kangaroos looked like they were on Mogadon. The disappointing aspect being that the Kangas didn't seem to have any idea on how to win the game. What was Laidley's game plan? They couldn't hit targets, they rufused to run the corridor, they didn't harrass or chase, and they had very few winners in any position.
> 
> ...




Lions are running hot at the moment. Belted Carlton and Collingwood in the last fortnight.

So far we have beaten Geelong at Skilled Stadium, Fremantle in Subiaco and the Hawks in Launceston. No mean feat. We have also had a fair bit of travelling in the last month or so. Having said that there are no superstars in this team (Wells and McIntosh will be stars of the future) and we rely on workrate from our midfield and the likes of Petrie, Jones and Hale to kick our goals. Not exactly confidence inspiring on a down day. If the workrate is down, the team has been thumped this year. 

I think we are definetely not the second placed team based on our list. Teams like Sydney, the Saints and even Adelaide has a better list than ours. Where we have been great is work rate, hard ball gets and playing as a team. 

We were due a loss. Last week's game against the Hawks were littered with skill errors; just the Hawks were worst. The Eagles and Cats will tell me if we can regroup and have a chance of doing well in September. If we get belted then I will start thinking about next year. Few of the Vic teams with bright starts being whittled away at the moment - Hawks, Collingwood (limped home against Carlton) and now the Kangas. Get the feeling it will be Geelong vs the interstaters. With Kerr, Cousins and Juddy firing, and Lynch, Staker and Hansen catching the pill up forward, the Eagles are my tip this year. Sigh... 

The Dow down 2% on Friday and the Kangas getting pumped today. They say things come in three. Might stay in bed tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> As someone that hasn't seen the Kangas play much this year.........I am absolutely dumbfounded. How have they managed to win so many games!!! Have they had an easy draw??
> 
> The game against the Lions was one of the worst games I've watched this year. The skill level from both sides was very poor - but at least the Lions showed some enthusiasm. The kangaroos looked like they were on Mogadon. The disappointing aspect being that the Kangas didn't seem to have any idea on how to win the game. What was Laidley's game plan? They couldn't hit targets, they rufused to run the corridor, they didn't harrass or chase, and they had very few winners in any position.
> 
> ...




Hey Duckman I don't think it is a coincidence that both Collingwood and the Kangaroos have played their worst game of the year against the Lions! A lot of credit should go to the pressure that the Lions are putting on these teams..... tackling and man on man pressure has been awesome! The Lions defence has been outstanding restricting both the pies and roos to very small scores. The Lions team has finally clicked (who knows what triggered it!) after their very ordinary run earlier in the season and i really think the top teams should be worried ...... the final round match with the Cats should be hum-dinger! The roos were very fortunate that Brisbane was inacurate with their kicking tonight .... only converting 10 of their 27 scoring shots ..... the winning margin could have easily been 10 goals plus (even when Simon Black had a very quiet game by his standards)!! The Lions ran rings around the roos .........watch out Hawkes ......your next on the agender ....and the cats winning streak may be in danger in the last round when they meet the Lions !!!
I'm probably a bit cockie ......but as a Lions supporter i think i have the right to be at present....this team which has a lot of no names in it these days is playing levels above themselves and I'M EXCITED about the future .... i can feel a premiership coming to Queensland again soon ..... if not this year ... definitely in the next few years!!! :dance:


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 August 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey Duckman I don't think it is a coincidence that both Collingwood and the Kangaroos have played their worst game of the year against the Lions! A lot of credit should go to the pressure that the Lions are putting on these teams..... tackling and man on man pressure has been awesome! The Lions defence has been outstanding restricting both the pies and roos to very small scores. The Lions team has finally clicked (who knows what triggered it!) after their very ordinary run earlier in the season and i really think the top teams should be worried ...... the final round match with the Cats should be hum-dinger! The roos were very fortunate that Brisbane was inacurate with their kicking tonight .... only converting 10 of their 27 scoring shots ..... the winning margin could have easily been 10 goals plus (even when Simon Black had a very quiet game by his standards)!! The Lions ran rings around the roos .........watch out Hawkes ......your next on the agender ....and the cats winning streak may be in danger in the last round when they meet the Lions !!!
> I'm probably a bit cockie ......but as a Lions supporter i think i have the right to be at present....this team which has a lot of no names in it these days is playing levels above themselves and I'M EXCITED about the future .... i can feel a premiership coming to Queensland again soon ..... if not this year ... definitely in the next few years!!! :dance:




Hi AussiePaul

How did I know you were going to post!

Look I agree that the Kangaroos should have lost by 80 points. That is part of my comment that the skills from both sides were ordinary. Brisbane looked so much better - but please admit that the real Kangaroos didn't turn up on the night. Yes Brisbane showed real pressure and committment. The game was a must win for one team only and it showed.

Brisbane must be thanking the footy Gods for the way the draw has unfolded. The Lions get to play Collingwood in between intense traditional rivals Essendon and Carlton (both 65,000 plus crowd) and a Vic blockbuster against Geelong. Collingwood had already pencilled in the win. Only 30,000 odd even turned up to the game!!! And I think it will continue next weekend - Hawks are ripe for beating. 

Brisbane have had the benefit of other clubs not treating them with respect and general good fortune ( Kangaroos 3rd away trip in 4 weeks - Tassie to Brissie) and hence they get wiped. 

Good luck to your side (but they hardly need it - the seas are parting for them) The harder you work the luckier you get.

Duckman


----------



## AussiePaul72 (5 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi AussiePaul
> 
> How did I know you were going to post!
> 
> ...




G'day Duckman! I can tell you were just waiting for my post 

I just about fell off my chair with your comments this time .... they just get funnier and funnier .... it does show one thing ... you certainly are a die-hard team supporter (cos you are brain washed through and through ... rofl)

Ok ok .... i do agree that the Roos didn't play well at all ... but i know Brisbane didn't give them a chance to stick to a game plan at all ... they were all over them. Its true that only one team's season was on the line ... but you have to admit that this wasn't a one off ... the Lions have showed great form winning their last five games convincingly against WC, Mel, Carl, Coll & Nth Mel ...and only marginally lost against Port the week before their run started. Four out of those six teams are in the top 8!

Also i hardly think the draw has been kind to Brisbane with our run home .... we have to play the Hawkes (A), Swans (H), Adelaide (A) & Cats (H). All top 8 contenders. If the Lions make it into the finals, I think a lot of top teams will be worried. If they make it into the finals it will be one of the all time great season turn arounds .... and with the teams they need to beat to get there they will definite premiership contenders.

Anyway Duckman .... from one one-eyed supporter to another ...take care and here's to the truly great aussie football game that we know and love .... all the best to your team aswell!!

ps. Seems as though the Hawkes are making hard work of disposing of the bombers ... should be a wake up call for them heading into the battle against the Lions next weekend


----------



## springhill (5 August 2007)

After the last few weeks you would have to put some money on Brisbane, surely. Brown and Brennan are a deadly combinaton. Backline may be a little suspect tho. In order of premiership favouritism it would have to be; 

1. Geelong, way out infront
2. West Coast
3. Brisbane
4. Hawks, North Melb, Port Power
5. The other 9 teams
6. Dockers, haha sucks balls losers


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 August 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> I just about fell off my chair with your comments this time .... they just get funnier and funnier .... it does show one thing ... you certainly are a die-hard team supporter (cos you are brain washed through and through ... rofl)
> 
> Ok ok .... i do agree that the Roos didn't play well at all




I'm glad we get a laugh from each others posts!!:

But I admit I can't compete with you - your one eye is bigger than mine and your posts are much funnier!!!!


----------



## nomore4s (5 August 2007)

The Hawks and Lions game should be a ripper next week with the Hawks finally showing some sort of form against the bombers.

Don't know if we've got anyone to hold Brown though, maybe Croad. But the lions backline will also struggle to contain all of the hawks forwards. Franklin and Brennan match up would be an interesting one if it pans out that way. I think it will be won in the midfield though, which ever midfield gets on top and can get it in quickly to the forwards will win the match imo.

Go the Hawks!!!!


----------



## nomore4s (5 August 2007)

springhill said:


> After the last few weeks you would have to put some money on Brisbane, surely. Brown and Brennan are a deadly combinaton. Backline may be a little suspect tho. In order of premiership favouritism it would have to be;
> 
> 1. Geelong, way out infront
> 2. West Coast
> ...




lol, that's pretty good, but dockers are 30 points up atm. I also don't think Brisbane can win it (even though they are red hot atm) considering they will have to do it from the bottom 4 of the 8 (it's a big ask to win it from there especially as they will have to travel a bit), I don't think they will finish in the top 4 from here with only 4 or so games left.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (5 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> I'm glad we get a laugh from each others posts!!:
> 
> But I admit I can't compete with you - you speak the truth and deep down i know you are exactly right in everything you say




Hey Duckman .... it certainly is a good laugh ... and AFL is the big winner!!

You quoted me out of context in your last post .... lol ... do Bombers supporters stop at anything?? I'm used to this cos my step father is a Bombers supporter and i had to eat humble pie earlier in the year when he came up from Brisbane to watch the game here  ..... and had the hide when he travelled to Melbourne during the year to buy Bomber supporter shirts for both of my young sons!!

Hey what happened to the bombers this afternoon? .... they were right in the mix until the last quarter .... reminded me of some of the games the Lions played earlier in the year

Anyway, i agree with your quote above .... thanks mate!


----------



## springhill (5 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, that's pretty good, but dockers are 30 points up atm




More weight to my case mate, just shows how pathetic a club they really are, when their season is on the line they are an absolute joke, but when a game is meaningless in terms of what really matters ie. premierships all of a sudden they think they are heroes. The sad thing is they will hang their hat on this til the start of the next season, or until they get belted next week in a game they should win. Freo, for now you should forget the 3 F's; Freo, football, finals. Its the 4 P's for you guys; Pathetic, Pointless, Pretenders, Pre-season! LOL BTW im not an Eagles supporter either, as i am not a 70 year old pensioner.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 August 2007)

springhill said:


> More weight to my case mate, just shows how pathetic a club they really are, when their season is on the line they are an absolute joke, but when a game is meaningless in terms of what really matters ie. premierships all of a sudden they think they are heroes. The sad thing is they will hang their hat on this til the start of the next season, or until they get belted next week in a game they should win. Freo, for now you should forget the 3 F's; Freo, football, finals. Its the 4 P's for you guys; Pathetic, Pointless, Pretenders, Pre-season! LOL BTW im not an Eagles supporter either, as i am not a 70 year old pensioner.



Lol.

I think that will change with Harvey as coach. Connolly never gave license to be as physical as they were against Adelaide and West Coast under Harvey. It looked to be just a one on one clash around the ground today, something Connolly could never plan for, or allow.



doctorj said:


> Can't forget the Carr brothers and ... well... me



Good to see those Bullcreek-Leeming boys involved in another Demolition Derby.

Do people who don't have allegiance to the Eagles or Dockers enjoy watching these?

P.S. if I ever own a yap dog, I'm going to call him Josh.


----------



## nomore4s (5 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Do people who don't have allegiance to the Eagles or Dockers enjoy watching these?




Um, no.


----------



## mexican (6 August 2007)

Bushman said:


> Lions are running hot at the moment. Belted Carlton and Collingwood in the last fortnight.
> 
> So far we have beaten Geelong at Skilled Stadium, Fremantle in Subiaco and the Hawks in Launceston. No mean feat. We have also had a fair bit of travelling in the last month or so. Having said that there are no superstars in this team (Wells and McIntosh will be stars of the future) and we rely on workrate from our midfield and the likes of Petrie, Jones and Hale to kick our goals. Not exactly confidence inspiring on a down day. If the workrate is down, the team has been thumped this year.
> 
> ...



The Roos miss Thompson!


----------



## nomore4s (6 August 2007)

mexican said:


> The Roos miss Thompson!





I'm not sure that's true, haven't had Thompson all year and the Roos are currently 2nd, if anything they've been better without him.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Um, no.




Why not? Lol!


----------



## nomore4s (6 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Why not? Lol!




I must confess I do enjoy seeing them beat the cr@p out of each though:


----------



## mexican (6 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> I'm not sure that's true, haven't had Thompson all year and the Roos are currently 2nd, if anything they've been better without him.




The later part of  the season will tell, when it is crunch time they will miss him. They would be better with him, a big marking forward. The backline is their weakness they have the 6th highest (pts) against  in the top 8.


----------



## Bushman (6 August 2007)

mexican said:


> The later part of  the season will tell, when it is crunch time they will miss him. They would be better with him, a big marking forward. The backline is their weakness they have the 6th highest (pts) against  in the top 8.




Would love to have Thommo and big Sav this year. There is 60 goals a year just there. 

Backline copes well when Simmo, Swallow, Sinclair and the like put heat on the midfield contests. Then again Browny is on fire and he would pump any backman in the competition when on (Glass & Scrarlett included). 

Weagles tanked it yesterday with Kerr taken to the cleaners by Carr and Cousins having a few 'behavioural' issues out there. If those two are subdued, then we might have a sniff. This is a crunch game. 

Good footy ahead.  

PS: discovered what the third calamity was. Some f*****t smashed the back of my car up in the carpark today and did not leave a note. Far out. Is it that much to ask to do the decent thing?


----------



## mexican (8 August 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Is this the year of the cat? Been a supporter since i was a kid. Had some good times and some grand final losses. 11 straight now and dont see them losing a game the way they are playing atm. A textbook breakout lol.
> Any other cat fans here?




Hey Bluesky
Should be a good one this week, I heard we might be using three ruckmen this game to see how it goes.
 We have got Chapman, Enright and Ottens coming back this week. Who do you drop?
Unreal, so much depth.


----------



## YELNATS (8 August 2007)

mexican said:


> Hey Bluesky
> Should be a good one this week, I heard we might be using three ruckmen this game to see how it goes.
> We have got Chapman, Enright and Ottens coming back this week. Who do you drop?
> Unreal, so much depth.




Playing 3 ruckmen could be a mistake. Blake should be first picked, especially in his current goal-scoring form (lol) plus maybe Ottens. King still needs to earn his keep on the bench.

Their best chance of taking the flag is to win their last 7 games on end, making 20 in a row. They hold the VFL/AFL record with 23 successive wins and can do it in 2007!!!

regards YN


----------



## mexican (8 August 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Playing 3 ruckmen could be a mistake. Blake should be first picked, especially in his current goal-scoring form (lol) plus maybe Ottens. King still needs to earn his keep on the bench.
> 
> Their best chance of taking the flag is to win their last 7 games on end, making 20 in a row. They hold the VFL/AFL record with 23 successive wins and can do it in 2007!!!
> 
> regards YN




No worries, the crows have been on the p#$! over the weekend!!!!:


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> The Hawks and Lions game should be a ripper next week with the Hawks finally showing some sort of form against the bombers.
> 
> Don't know if we've got anyone to hold Brown though, maybe Croad. But the lions backline will also struggle to contain all of the hawks forwards. Franklin and Brennan match up would be an interesting one if it pans out that way. I think it will be won in the midfield though, which ever midfield gets on top and can get it in quickly to the forwards will win the match imo.
> 
> Go the Hawks!!!!




:dance::bananasmi



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey what happened to the bombers this afternoon? .... they were right in the mix until the last quarter .... reminded me of some of the games the Lions played earlier in the year




The same thing that happened to the lions in the second half today.

THE MIGHTY HAWKS is what happened, lol :

Go the Hawks


----------



## Duckman#72 (11 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Let's just see how Brisbane go in the next four games. Brisbane has not been pressed in any of their past four games.
> 
> While Brissie has been very impressive in the way they have been winning I think the next couple of weeks will speak volumes for where they are. It will be interesting to see how they go with the blow torch on them.
> 
> Duckman




Congrats Nomores!! My footy picking has picked up since you gave me the tip earlier in the year. Based on todays performance it is easy to see why your guys have had a successful season. 

Hawks just way too good this afternoon. The young Lions have got talent but they came up against a team that actually pressured. For the first time in 5 weeks the Lions found themselves in a contest and didn't respond well. Collingwood's loss to Richmond last night reinforces the view that Lions recent big wins have only been against either poor teams and/or good teams playing very poorly. 

The midfield for Hawks is very strong and the backline is has more steel than given credit for. Lions players didn't get the space they needed today. When Brennan is hot he is _*HOT*_ and when he is not , he is _*NOT*_.

Credit where credit is due - Merrett has been very impressive this year (forget today). He looks like being a very solid contributor for the Lions over the next several years - the type of dependable defender that all sides need.   

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (12 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Congrats Nomores!! My footy picking has picked up since you gave me the tip earlier in the year. Based on todays performance it is easy to see why your guys have had a successful season.
> 
> Hawks just way too good this afternoon. The young Lions have got talent but they came up against a team that actually pressured. For the first time in 5 weeks the Lions found themselves in a contest and didn't respond well. Collingwood's loss to Richmond last night reinforces the view that Lions recent big wins have only been against either poor teams and/or good teams playing very poorly.
> 
> ...




Thanks Duckman.

The hawks are really building an awesome side. The talent & potential in our side is incredible, the scouts and coaches deserve alot of credit for picking key position players that would need time to come on, looking long term not for immediate results.
Every line atm looks very good, our forward line is incredibly dangerous and we've still got Williams to come back in! Our backline seems to do the job every week, our midfield just runs & runs and our 2 ruckmen are under rated.
And we've got plenty of young talent still to make a regular spot for themselves - Muston,  Dowler, Thorp, Tuck, Bailey, Moss, Murphy, Kennedy.

While I don't think we are a true premiership contender this year - I think we'll lack a bit during the extra pressure and intensity of finals footy. But in the next few years we will be serious contenders.

The challenge will be holding the bulk of our side together while fully developing the talent & potential.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> :dance::bananasmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey G'day Nomore & also Duckman,
I have to eat humble pie after yesterdays result. I must say that the Hawkes truly deserved to win that game yesterday. They played am awesome game in the third quarter & beginning of the 4th quarter which set up the win for them. I wasn't disappointed with the Lions game in general .... they weren't quite as refined as in previous weeks and didn't convert some opportunities in the first half of the game......but still put up a great fight and weren't disgraced by any means.....even though the Hawkes really put the pressure on them. I still think the Lions have a chance at making the 8 but will need to be on their game over the next few weeks.
Good luck to the Hawkes ...they deserve 2nd place on the ladder if they can keep up performances like yesterday!!!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Brisbane must be thanking the footy Gods for the way the draw has unfolded.
> 
> Good luck to your side (but they hardly need it - the seas are parting for them) The harder you work the luckier you get.
> 
> Duckman




Hi AussiePaul

Maybe my posts from last week weren't as funny as they first appeared to you.

If the remainder of today's games go true to form (Cats over the Crows and Freo over Bombers......and it would be difficult to see any other result) then the Lions will stay in the eight!!! Told you the seas were parting.

There will be some clubs (St Kilda/ Bulldogs/Collingwood/Adelaide/Bombers) that will be sorely rueing their loss this weekend. 

Duckman


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi AussiePaul
> 
> Maybe my posts from last week weren't as funny as they first appeared to you.
> 
> ...




Well, you were right Duckman, the Lions are still in the 8 ..... we really need to win at home next weekend against the Swans to keep our chances alive though i think.

I still think your comments last week were funny ... the Lions are playing very competitive football at present and i still rate them better than some of the top eight teams.... however, they just might have left their run a bit late this season. Don't under estimate their talent over the next few seasons though ... they have some great young talent!


----------



## jtb (12 August 2007)

And may I say *GO THE DOCKERS*


----------



## Bluesky (19 August 2007)

Ah cant wait for the game today, time for revenge.
Also nice test for both teams should be a cracker.
Go cats


----------



## Bushman (19 August 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Ah cant wait for the game today, time for revenge.
> Also nice test for both teams should be a cracker.
> Go cats




Even game apart from the third quarter when you guys ripped is to bits. Having watched Corey, Enright, Ablett, Ling and Bartell today I say the Cats have the midfield to match and beat Kerr, Embley, Judd and Cousins. Mooney was awesome, Chapman chipped in and King/Ottens are winners playing in the ruck and popping up in the forward 50. Add Harley (he was clinical) and Scarlett down back and your top ten is simply awesome. 

As for my Kangas, looking forward to one decent final and good things in 2008 with Thommo back and Hansen emerging up front to give us a forward line. We need a monster down back (wonder if Micky Martyn had kids) and a functioning forward line. You cannot win a premiership with Jones as your spearhead and Firrito your centre half back. 

Good luck Cats. This should be your year. Go the Vics!


----------



## Bluesky (20 August 2007)

Bushman said:


> Even game apart from the third quarter when you guys ripped is to bits. Having watched Corey, Enright, Ablett, Ling and Bartell today I say the Cats have the midfield to match and beat Kerr, Embley, Judd and Cousins. Mooney was awesome, Chapman chipped in and King/Ottens are winners playing in the ruck and popping up in the forward 50. Add Harley (he was clinical) and Scarlett down back and your top ten is simply awesome.
> 
> As for my Kangas, looking forward to one decent final and good things in 2008 with Thommo back and Hansen emerging up front to give us a forward line. We need a monster down back (wonder if Micky Martyn had kids) and a functioning forward line. You cannot win a premiership with Jones as your spearhead and Firrito your centre half back.
> 
> Good luck Cats. This should be your year. Go the Vics!




One decent final? I think you have more to look forward to this year mate. No other team has challenged the cats in their winning streak as the kangas did. They will be there in Prelim or Grand Final.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 August 2007)

Yep, I hope the Roos will be there come prelims and preferably the grand final and hopefully the Hawks put on a decent show. I don't like the brand of footy at Port or the Eagles. My only concession would be that it would be nice to see my Cats smash the Eagles in a grand final with that cheating little pr**k Kerr in their side.


----------



## Bluesky (20 August 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Yep, I hope the Roos will be there come prelims and preferably the grand final and hopefully the Hawks put on a decent show. I don't like the brand of footy at Port or the Eagles. My only concession would be that it would be nice to see my Cats smash the Eagles in a grand final with that cheating little pr**k Kerr in their side.




Hahaha, Kerr is good the prick.

I would like the Cats to smash the Hawks 89, Eagles 92,94 and Blues for 95 in successive years. That would be sweet if your a Cats fan. But not fussed as long as the Cats win.


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 August 2007)

Bluesky said:


> No other team has challenged the cats in their winning streak as the kangas did.




Disagree with that Bluesky. Essendon actually pushed the Cats when they played them about 5 weeks ago. They were only a goal behind at 3/4 time and we lost Davey with a broken arm, Lloyd with a calf, Ryder with a corky and Hislop with a shoulder - no bench and so the Cats ran over them in the last.

I watched the game yesterday and the Cats have got the ability that GREAT teams have - they find an extra gear and just power through when they need it. I wasn't as impressed with their win over Adelaide...but yesterday over the Kangas they look fantastic. Kangaroos had another honourable loss but just need to rise a bit higher.   

Cats have my vote for the Flag. I just hope they don't get stage fright!!!

Cheers
Duckman


----------



## Bluesky (20 August 2007)

True Duckman, they played well against the cats, i think you mean Hird with the calf injury coz i dont think Lloyd was playing.


----------



## Gspot (20 August 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Yep, I hope the Roos will be there come prelims and preferably the grand final and hopefully the Hawks put on a decent show. I don't like the brand of footy at Port or the Eagles. My only concession would be that it would be nice to see my Cats smash the Eagles in a grand final with that cheating little pr**k Kerr in their side.




What brand of footy do the eagles play that you don't like, and why is Kerr a cheating prick????? The illegal taggers that hang on to our guys is the blight.
Unfortunately after a few tough final campaigns, and the continual travelling the Eagles must do, soft tissue injuries are starting to hamper this team.
Hopefully the Cats can win this year, so bitter, twisted, deprived fans like doggie, can get your life back on track.


----------



## chops_a_must (21 August 2007)

Gspot said:


> What brand of footy do the eagles play that you don't like, and why is Kerr a cheating prick????? The illegal taggers that hang on to our guys is the blight.
> Unfortunately after a few tough final campaigns, and the continual travelling the Eagles must do, soft tissue injuries are starting to hamper this team.
> Hopefully the Cats can win this year, so bitter, twisted, deprived fans like doggie, can get your life back on track.




I'd say that would be the reluctance to go all out attack when they are playing well. Same criticism of that well known "grinding" "attrition" strategy made famous by Malthouse.

How is the travel the Eagles do any different to Port, Adelaide, Brizzy, Sydney and Freo?

As to Kerr, well, despite what Eagles fans think, amphetamines and ketamine are performance enhancing drugs. 

But I'll leave it to Daniel K to speak, as he says it best:


----------



## Gspot (21 August 2007)

[How is the travel the Eagles do any different to Port, Adelaide, Brizzy, Sydney and Freo?

No different for Freo. However blind blind freddy could see the difference with the rest. Must say something keeps Kerr looking good? I think it's called heart.
Something the shockers have never had.


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 August 2007)

Bluesky said:


> True Duckman, they played well against the cats, i think you mean Hird with the calf injury coz i dont think Lloyd was playing.




Sorry Bluesky...yes that's right. Lloyd wasn't playing and Hird left with the calf injury......ahh...... back when we were playing with finals aspirations...

But again Geelong just put the foot down and did what they had to do. Do Cats supporters want to drop a game leading into the finals or just keep going? Arguments for both.


----------



## Bluesky (21 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Sorry Bluesky...yes that's right. Lloyd wasn't playing and Hird left with the calf injury......ahh...... back when we were playing with finals aspirations...
> 
> But again Geelong just put the foot down and did what they had to do. Do Cats supporters want to drop a game leading into the finals or just keep going? Arguments for both.




I would love to see the cats go all the way and even beat their own AFL record, i actually told my dad after round 7 that the cats wont lose another game this year, and so far they havent let me down (bit of a fluke for me). Recent years where we had a long winning streak and then lost it didnt go to well. We always dropped away badly after more than 4 straight wins. I hope they dont drop a game for this reason.
But even if they do drop one i hope they have the mental toughness to keep going.


----------



## YELNATS (21 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Sorry Bluesky...yes that's right. Lloyd wasn't playing and Hird left with the calf injury......ahh...... back when we were playing with finals aspirations...
> 
> But again Geelong just put the foot down and did what they had to do. Do Cats supporters want to drop a game leading into the finals or just keep going? Arguments for both.




Cats are deep in a beautiful groove, almost in a hypnotic winning streak, losing a game could upset the apple cart so near the finals now.

It's not so much a coaching triumph, the momentum is driven by the players alone, even a drover's dog could coach them at the moment.

As I said a few weeks ago, win 5 more, ie. 20 straight and the flag is theirs.

Love to see it, been a supporter since Bernie Smith won the Brownlow 
(51/52).


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 August 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Cats are deep in a beautiful groove, almost in a hypnotic winning streak, losing a game could upset the apple cart so near the finals now.




The reason I ask is that I think it was a timely loss that the Bombers had in 2000 when they went down to the Bulldogs just before the finals. In hindsight it would have been great to have been the only team in the modern era to have gone through the season undefeated but the loss was timely. It freshened them up and took the pressure off going into the finals.

Having said that....Geelong are flying and only need to keep their heads down and they should get the cup.


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

Cats vs Pies sold out today. What a massive game it will be on Friday night. Over 85000 for sure. My tip is all Victorian Final Cats vs Kangas.

Go Cats


----------



## YELNATS (19 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Cats vs Pies sold out today. What a massive game it will be on Friday night. Over 85000 for sure. My tip is all Victorian Final Cats vs Kangas.
> 
> Go Cats




It will be massive. Too bad it's a night game, an afternoon game would be a better and more deserving stage. 

Collingwood will be hard to beat and motivated by no selections at all in the all-Australian team, whereas the Cats had 9 selections. Malthouse may use this as motivation.

As always, Carn the Cats.


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

Agree it wont be easy over Collingwood, different list and setup than last time they played. This will be the game of the year. Cats in a thriller.


----------



## mexican (19 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Agree it wont be easy over Collingwood, different list and setup than last time they played. This will be the game of the year. Cats in a thriller.




Geelong by 30pts+!


----------



## glenn_r (19 September 2007)

Geez, if Collingwood can only just beat an injured West Coast in extra time, the Mighty Cats will easily kick their A***


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

glenn_r said:


> Geez, if Collingwood can only just beat an injured West Coast in extra time, the Mighty Cats will easily kick their A***




Thats what i thought too Glenn but they match up well against the Cats. Hope your right and we do smash them though.


----------



## nomore4s (19 September 2007)

mexican said:


> Geelong by 30pts+!




Geelong by 10+ goals,:



glenn_r said:


> Geez, if Collingwood can only just beat an injured West Coast in extra time, the Mighty Cats will easily kick their A***




Plus Collingwood are traveling back from Perth after playing extra time



Bluesky said:


> Thats what i thought too Glenn but they match up well against the Cats. Hope your right and we do smash them though.




If the cats can't win the flag this year they probably won't in my lifetime:

I really do hope they can win it this year now that Hawthorn are out, don't want to see the Pies or Port win it that's for sure.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 September 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Geelong by 10+ goals,:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Carn the Cats!!!!  I don't want the Maggies anywhere near the flag!!!! 

Cats should win easily but funny things can happen in finals. I'll be pleased to see the back of the black and white.

All Australian selection always causes arguments but in my opinion having 9 players in the All-Australian was overkill and a romantic notion put forward by the selectors. If you disagree - look at it this way. From the remaining players pick another All Australian "Second 22". Still some very very handy players there.    

As a side issue I would love to be in Melbourne this week for the "footy fever". Two passionate clubs playing - one everyone's favourite "second" team and the other, everyone's favourite team to hate. 

Duckman


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

Just checking ebay to see how much people are paying for tickets. $500 is the current bid with 40 minutes left for 2 seats. Worth watching, a bit like watching a strong close on the market lol. 

Heres the link

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-AFL-TICKET...yZ133260QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AussiePaul72 (19 September 2007)

Everything logical suggests that the Cats should beat the Pies quite easily.  As noted in previous posts, the Pies only just managed to beat a depleted Eagles side that went to extra time. The Pies are also coming off a road trip to Perth. Season form of course favours the Cats. In my opinion i think the Cats will take this one out easily - hard to see any other result in reality. My guess is that the Pies might play a very physical opening half to try and unsettle the Cats - probably the only chance they have. However, finals footy can be totally unpredictable as we all know!!!
In the other game i think it will be a much closer affair. The Roos have a great chance if they play like they did last week - lack of consistency has been the worst part of the roos season going from one extreme to another. I'm not convinced Port are the real deal this season. I'm hoping for a Roos win!
I'm a Lions supporter but would like to see a Cats / Roos final. All in all though lets just settle for some fantastic footy and take in all the footy finals fever!!
Here's too an awesome last 3 games of the season...........


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

Agree Port have been very lucky in there last few games. Kangas deserve to be there more i think. Would be nice to see the Cats smash Port in a Grand Final for the round 21 loss, if we meet of course.


----------



## nomore4s (19 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Agree Port have been very lucky in there last few games. Kangas deserve to be there more i think. Would be nice to see the Cats smash Port in a Grand Final for the round 21 loss, if we meet of course.




Kangas have got a good record against Port in Adelaide as well.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 September 2007)

good luck cats !! 
my m8 in geelong reckons he's been waiting 40 years for this lol


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> good luck cats !!
> my m8 in geelong reckons he's been waiting 40 years for this lol




I bet he has ......rofl
From memory Cats have been in top 8 quite frequently in recent times but come finals they have choked every time....... somehow we'd all have to feel sorry for them if they didn't take it out this year!
In my books they deserve to take the gold this year just for the superb form they have shown for the entire season .... they were a league above the rest of the field ..... however, finals football can do strange things to even the best teams!!!
Good luck Cats fans!!


----------



## Judd (21 September 2007)

ABC

Anyone But Collingwood

However, go the Cats.


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 September 2007)

God...........that was a scare!!!

The team of 9 All Australians managed to scrap home over the team that didn't have one!!! Anyway....fantastic game of footy......98,000.

.....as a side issue, a whisper from down south tells me that if Geelong win the flag, Mark Thompson is a likely signing for the Bombers. The Board at Windy Hill are strong in their belief that "Bomber" will come across once the premiership is done and dusted. Don't be surprised.

Duckman


----------



## Bluesky (21 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> God...........that was a scare!!!
> 
> The team of 9 All Australians managed to scrap home over the team that didn't have one!!! Anyway....fantastic game of footy......98,000.
> 
> ...




What a game hey Duckman. Got to give credit to the Pies though, this should have been the Grand Final. They really tested the Cats. Im happy but dissapointed, happy they got to the Grand Final but dissapointed that they didnt play to their potential. Hopefully they will Saturday.

As for Bomber, im in love with the bloke so hope he doesnt leave the Cats win or lose. He has done so much for Geelong so i dont see him leaving especially if they get the cup. The bond is too strong.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2007)

http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/21/2040445.htm

make that "first major flag in *44 *years"
and the waiting is almost over.
Time to fill the frig up  


> Cats clinch grand final berth
> Posted 1 hour 42 minutes ago
> 
> Grandstand finish ... Geelong have taken a dramatic step towards securing their first AFL premiership since 1963 after holding off Collingwood
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (22 September 2007)

What a corker of a game...

Looking good for those pies fans in the future...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 September 2007)

It was indeed an excellent game of football and well and truly what we want to see in finals footy!!
As an analysis IMHO, the Pies played virtually to their potential i thought or even a little above. Malthouse and his team did a superb job with a group of players that i considered probably were fortunate to be in the finals. They should be very pleased with how far they got and how much they pushed the number one team in the league last night. Thats just the sort of confidence that could be essential for some of the young pies to see them go even further next year.
On the other hand i thought the Cats had an ordinary game, however, we need to keep in mind that they were up against a team that was playing to their potential. In my mind, having a week off has its downsides aswell ...... and i think we saw that last night. The Cats handling skills when scrapping for the loose ball under pressure was their biggest weak point IMO. However, they did show glimpes of brilliance and whenever the Pies lost concentration the Cats very quickly converted it into goals. Even though the Cats weren't at their best last night, i thought it was a very controlled performance by them, they didn't panick and their skill and experience brought them home in the last quarter.
I think that game last night might have been just what the Cats needed leading into the grand final. They haven't been tested much during the season and this will have huge benefits for them!!
Here's to another awesome game today!! 

ps. They showed Mark Thompson's face a few times when the Cats were struggling and i could see the emotion in his eyes, as if thinking....... 'ohhhhh nooooo surely not'


----------



## glenn_r (22 September 2007)

I agree with most of what your saying Paul, some of the Cats rookies/newer guys suffered a bit of shell shock, a few senior players had an average game, plus they missed about 5 easy goals and the umpires gave the Pies 2 goals, heres looking to a better side next week.

But all in all it was a good game for the sport and as much as I dislike the Pies they are going to a good team next year with their kids now stepping up.


----------



## nomore4s (22 September 2007)

Good game last night. Geelong tried thier best to lose it that's for sure.

I thought Geelong were the better side they just broke down across half forward a bit and missed a number of very easy goals that kept the Pies in the game, if they do that next week it could cost them dearly. Nathan Ablett had a shocker, Geelong need him and Mooney to stand up next week and provide a target in the forward 50.
I thought Geelong used the ball better through the midfield and in tight and Collingwood turned the ball over constantly when coming out of defence and through the midfield. Collingwood had too many passengers I thought - 7 players with less than 10 touches compared with 2 for Geelong, Rocca did nothing he really struggled to get near the footy, Leon Davis also had no real influence on the game, Medhurst & Rusling kicked 2 goals each but only had a small number of touches and the 2 ruckman were terrible. Kudos to Collingwood they made the most of the opportunities when they went forward but they really could/should have won that game last night, I think Rocca's poor performace really hurt them.
It will be interesting to see how Collingwood go next year.


----------



## godzillaismad (22 September 2007)

What do you think of playing Steven King in place for Mark Blake? Blakey had a shocker...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2007)

like I know sfa about the game (played one game ) 
but I make this obtuse contribution to the thread.
anyone notice how the PM last night said
"yes this weekend I have to watch the Rugby League 
and of course the Rugby Union
and the Cricket"
...
lol he forgot to remember the AFL -  whatever lol
good luck Geelong
( I mean that city has done it tough for a long long time - in many respects )


----------



## Bluesky (22 September 2007)

godzillaismad said:


> What do you think of playing Steven King in place for Mark Blake? Blakey had a shocker...




King surely cant be denied his 1st Grand Final after so many years at the Cats. He will be in for sure. Ottens and King in ruck. Dont forget the VFL side is playing tomorrow in the Grand Final against Coburg and King is named to play. He has been in good form lately so a good performance should see him back in the 1st team next week.

Blakey should be on the bench, a good season for the youngster and deserves to named as well. 3 talls is a good idea i think as Port has one of the best in Lade and Brogans not too bad either. Should be a cracker but not as good as last night.

Go Cats


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 September 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm.........unfortunately not much of a game in Adelaide. IMHO I don't think the Roos turned up to play. They weren't on their game at all and a very ordinary performance. I feel sorry for them but unfortunately their inconsistency extremes came back to bite them. However they should be proud of making it this far considering the start to the season they had. They can play some very exciting footy and just need to improve the consistency and they will be a real threat for the flag next year. I was hoping the Roos made it to the grand final as i'd be happy for either Roos or the Cats to take the flag but now ........GO THE CATS!!! 
Don't want to see Port take it out. They weren't tested at all today and next week might be a real shock for them. Remember the Cats also beat the Roos by a similar margin in week one of the finals 156-50. Also second last round saw a very close game between Cats and Port where Port took the money by only 5 points.
All in all shaping up for an awesome Grand Final........


----------



## petervan (22 September 2007)

Just got back from the game and see the Power now going in 
to a grand final with nothing to lose attitude and the cats with the weight of the world on there shoulders.The big open spaces of the MCG are a favourite haunt of the mighty Power and see the cats choking on the big stage.We have for years had the mental edge over the fragile cats.Should be a great game and the boys should do it for the unfortunate Micheal Wilson. GOOOOO PORT.


----------



## godzillaismad (22 September 2007)

Should be a good game... not sure about playing three talls because of Port's speed and agility... Any words on Egan??

Well, one comment for Port's fans; did Williams said that one injury can derail the final campagne? Think that comment will come back to haunt Port with Wilson's injury... what comes around goes around!

GO CATS!


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2007)

I actually cant stand Port.

But I also cant stand the Vic attitude of we are the greatest at everything and you Nicked our Grandprix.

Power have the psychological wood on the cats.

If Geelong are good enough they will win.
If they have even the slightest doubt about their ability to finish off. Port will belt em!

If Port get to the front Geelong will be frustrated no end playing catchup---thats how I think it will go!

Victory over Collingwood would have been sweeter!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2007)

tech - 
I understand its been a few seasons since any Melb team were even represented in the Grand Final.

My m8 would argue like this ...
My m8 backs any team as long as it's not a Melb team lol
But You can't hold back the statistics forever - they will have to win one of these days
but if it has to be a Vic team - at least 
make it Geelong 
THen again - try telling someone from Geelong that they are from Melb lol

(note how I blame my m8 for this argument lol)


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2007)

Think the commentators have a lot to do with the perception.
Listening to a call from Commetti youd swear *ANY* Vic team 8 goals down were simply toying with the opposition.

If Geelong win the flag with a great pure performance of Aussi rules then they will deserve it.

If Port win I can do without the moronic gloating!
When over there for the 97 Crows win against St Kilda after the game we couldnt get served in a resteraunt.Melbourne was in morning and basically showed you the direction to the SA boarder.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Think the commentators have a lot to do with the perception.
> Listening to a call from Commetti youd swear *ANY* Vic team 8 goals down were simply toying with the opposition.



What the hell are you talking about?

Commetti is a sandgroper and an Eagles supporter.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2007)

Wouldnt know it.
Didnt know it.


----------



## Prospector (23 September 2007)

Well, the only thing stopping me from supporting Geelong is the fact they are a Victorian team.  If you people from Victoria could maybe take a step back and see how the commentators and other media think about the AFL, you would really understand how non Victorian teams feel about it.

Has a non-Victorian team ever been on the bottom of the ladder?
What percentage of Grand Finals have been won by a non-Victorian team since the inception of the AFL?
How many Brownlows have been won by a player not playing in a Victorian team?

Yet we still get comments like this one I heard last week "Playing for a Victorian Team is the ultimate AFL experience" 

So while I quite like Geelong, Port Power is the way to go.  Although I am so  about the way the Crows threw their chances away!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> When over there for the 97 Crows win against St Kilda after the game we couldnt get served in a resteraunt.Melbourne was in morning and basically showed you the direction to the SA boarder.




direction of the border?
lol
you're speaking in riddles, but I think I follow lol


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> If you people from Victoria could maybe take a step back and see how the commentators and other media think about the AFL, you would really understand how non Victorian teams feel about it.
> 
> Has a non-Victorian team ever been on the bottom of the ladder?
> What percentage of Grand Finals have been won by a non-Victorian team since the inception of the AFL?
> ...




Hi Prospector

I'm writing this as a born New South Welshman, living in Queensland who thinks he's a Victorian. 

Whether you like it or not Non-Victorian clubs have a culture and history that cannot be matched by interstate teams....full stop......cannot be argued. That is not to say they have better teams, or have better supporters, or have better players - I'm not having a go at the interstate teams, but 20 years of history in the AFL (sorry Port - yes you are the exception) does not match 100 plus years.  

You have to have lived away from Vicotria to understand the comment......"Playing for a Victorian club is the ultimate AFL experience". While SA and WA would be very similar.....nothing matches Melbourne. The spirit of football is all pervading in Melbourne. It sits on every tram, walks down every footpath, commutes in every train, and wafts through every park. Come finals you can almost touch it oozing down the walls. South Australia and Western Australia come very close....but with all due respect they are not Melbourne.  

As for Brisbane and Sydney - completely different towns and different culture. That is not to say the other clubs are better, or the other clubs supporters are more committed, or that there is no heart in Brisbane or Sydney. Definitely not. In fact the supporters from those clubs match it with anyone. BUT it is different.

Have you considered that it might be the non-Victorians who are biased? It works both ways - do you hate them or do they hate you? And who started hating each other first?

I must admit I don't always get the "State" parochial thing? Particularly living in Queensland. It is quite pathetic - if the grandfather, of the wife, of the strapper, of the winner of the Melbourne Cup once lived in Toowoomba - then the horse is "A Queenslander!!!!"  So I'm not sticking up for Victoria - I'm just sticking up for the rich history of the original VFL clubs because remember.......after all if it wasn't for the Carlton's, Collingwood's and Melbourne's of the competition there wouldn't be an AFL. 

Let the Victorians be happy about getting a team in the Grand Final - why shouldn't they be happy?

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2007)

Duckman 
as a Queenslander whose mother in law comes from NSW - call me a  NS Welshman by marriage  - I just want to say that I think Victorians are just plain mad.

Better make that sports-mad I guess - sounds more polite, lol.

I mean they get more people to see a State of Origin Rugby match ( NSW vs Qld) if they stage it in Melbourne than they do if they stage it in EITHER Sydney or Bris ??
bludy mad those Vics !! lol. 

maybe I'll make an attempt to be ambivalent about the winner next week (long weekend to get over it yes ? 

Like I usually call out if I find myself sitting amongst a lot of scarves of BOTH colours lol...

" raay for the good guys raaayyy
boooo for the bad guyss boo000"

As they say "an agnostic is a person who goes along next week, and doesn't care who wins" )  
or maybe that's an atheist lol. - 

AHHH the GAME will be the WINNER 
Bring on the dancing cheerleaders !!


----------



## Prospector (23 September 2007)

Hiya Duckman, 

My gosh, you really can call yourself a Vic then, coz you sound like one!:

Some quick research shows that the first football playing club in Victoria was formed in 1858, being Melbourne.  Port Adelaide was formed in 1870, before St Kilda (1873), Essendon (1873), South Melbourne (1874) and Fitzroy (1883).  Collingwood was a very late comer, being found in 1892!  Norwood and Sturt, some might say being precursors to the Crows, were formed in and 1878 and 1891 respectively.  West Torrens loosely formed in the 1870's.  We have the history. So I will argue that one!

Were you in Adelaide when they won back-to-back premierships? The *whole town rocked*!  For weeks.  Has that EVER happened in Melbourne - nope; well, they wouldnt even know what it feels like to win a premiership in recent years AND they all hate each other any way, so while a portion of the community might celebrate, the majority would not!  So we absolutely do breathe footy!

Of course the Vics should be happy about getting a team into the Grand Final, it is a rare event for them  and should be treasured; and I suspect that Geelong might actually win.  Which will make the Geelong fans happy, but do you really think Collingwood fans will be pleased?  Well, actually, knowing Collingwood fans, maybe I should say rats .....


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> Were you in Adelaide when they won back-to-back premierships? The *whole town rocked*!  For weeks.
> 
> Of course the Vics should be happy about getting a team into the Grand Final, it is a rare event for them  and should be treasured; and I suspect that Geelong might actually win.  Which will make the Geelong fans happy



prospector ....
ok,  Port v Geelong
City of Churches vs  City of ... Factories?

whichever one wins it will be City of Inflated Bladders lol

as in Football Bladders of course .
good luck both 
lol you AFL supporters sure add some colour to Aussie sport - and (unlike the soccer which can be a bit too  err based- on-ethnicity) - minimum of biffo .
I've never been to see a game of AFL - but - I admire you all - 

PS Having said that, I notice the women's soccer on tonight  Matildas vs Brazil 9.50 pm SBS
and Wallabies at 10.00 pm on 10 sheesh

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/09/22/sports/AS-SPT-Australian-Rules-Football-Grand-Final.php


> Geelong, Port Adelaide in Australian Rules grand final
> The Associated PressPublished: September 22, 2007
> MELBOURNE, Australia: The Geelong Cats are one game away from capping a most impressive season in Australian Rules football — and winning their first championship in 44 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafa (23 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> after all if it wasn't for the Carlton's, Collingwood's and Melbourne's of the competition there wouldn't be an AFL.




If it wasn't for the insterstate teams, there wouldn't be Melbourne, Hawthorn, North Melbourne, St Kilda at the very least, and even Carlton and Richmond look shaky.... 

The AFL was only started cause the VFL was going bankrupt...
Interstate clubs paid mega bucks of royalties to the AFL which goes to underwriting disfunctional victorian VFL clubs...

Regardles, 10 teams in Victoria is unsustainable...
needs to be reduced to 8 at the very least.
But all comps have to start somewhere...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2007)

Rafa said:


> Regardles, 10 teams in Victoria is unsustainable...
> needs to be reduced to 8 at the very least...



Rafa
at the very least ?
or the very most ?
sorry pedantry is contagious lol.


----------



## Rafa (23 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Rafa
> at the very least ?
> or the very most ?
> sorry pedantry is contagious lol.




good question...

given i am talking about reducing from 10 to 8... maybe the very least makes sense... but yeah... i'm open to suggestions re the correct wording

i think 8 vic clubs will make for a stronger victorian comp, plus gives the likes of tassie and maybe either canberra or gold coast a chance for a team.


----------



## mexican (23 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> Well, the only thing stopping me from supporting Geelong is the fact they are a Victorian team.  If you people from Victoria could maybe take a step back and see how the commentators and other media think about the AFL, you would really understand how non Victorian teams feel about it.




AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKK
AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKK
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKK
Bloody crows!


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> Some quick research shows that the first football playing club in Victoria was formed in 1858, being Melbourne.  Port Adelaide was formed in 1870, before St Kilda (1873), Essendon (1873), South Melbourne (1874) and Fitzroy (1883).  Collingwood was a very late comer, being found in 1892!  Norwood and Sturt, some might say being precursors to the Crows, were formed in and 1878 and 1891 respectively.  West Torrens loosely formed in the 1870's.  We have the history. So I will argue that one!




Wow Prospector!! You certainly love your team!!

I guess I should clarify a point....I have teams that I can't stand as well....see Brisbane/Collingwood/Carlton...but I just don't base it on State lines. I think every State's supporters are arrogant and up themselves to a certain degree. I just fail to see what is driving the hatred towards Victorian teams. 

Your argument supporting Port Adelaide is a perfect example. I never said SA didn't have any football history. You certainly do - but as far as VFL/AFL history for interstate teams it is 20-25 years. 

I know all about Ports history. It is wonderful for them that they started playing in the SAFL in 1870 - a rich and very successful history - but the SAFL wasn't the premier Aussie Rules competition in Australia then and it isn't now.    

Hi Rafa - don't you like the idea of the interstate teams subsidising the weaker ones?? I thought a Labor comrade such as yourself would like the commo aspect of that. All for one and one for all. Think of the competition as........ a Union. 

As long as the AFL is working with each club to gain financial independence - some  handholding is OK with me. At least its not like the NRL where every club needs handouts to survive. I also agree that further dilution of Melbourne clubs is needed. BUT I think it should be done through relocation - as per Fitzroy and Swans. 

I will be barracking for Geelong this weekend - partly because they haven't won a flag since 1963 and secondly because I can't stand Port. (Not because of State lines!!)

Duckman


----------



## Prospector (24 September 2007)

So you think I barrack for Port do you!  Nope, I am a Crows supporter club member.  My hubby worked with the Crows for several years!  

You see, my point (and RAFA's too, obviously)  is that none of the Victorian teams had any AFL History *UNTIL* the Interstate teams joined to form the AFL.  If SANFL history can be deleted, doesn't count or whatever, then ditto to the VFL history.  The Vics try to have it both ways - they ignore the WAFL, SANFL and TFL prior to the creation of the AFL, but refuse to even entertain that their history too, should be likewise deleted; or, all included (a more preferable option).  I dont hate the Victorian teams because they are Victorian, but if I do dislike a team it is because of what that team represents to me.  Its just that, well actually, Geelong is really the only Victorian team that actually appeals to me.  But what I do detest is the collective Victorian assertion that 'because of our long history we are the best' mentality that pervades the Victorian clubs.  And that is what the non Victorian people HATE about Victorian teams. And a case, as I have outlined above, is flawed but perpetuated by the 'establishment' - AKA AFL commission.

And dont get me started on Collingwood - why, tell me why, does Collingwood have so much power?  I know, its bums on seats but one day, the rest of the AFL teams will grow some, er, footballs, and start to demand equal rights to the Anzac Day fixture, home ground preferences, gurnseys etc etc.  Why dont all the clubs just stick together and demand it?  I just dont get it!

I do actually like Geelong; Ablett, well, I just like watching him play in those tight little shorts  and if it wasnt a South Australian team playing; I would be barracking for them.  Even against a team from another state (especially West Coast who are another peeve of mine)


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> So you think I barrack for Port do you!  Nope, I am a Crows supporter club member.  My hubby worked with the Crows for several years!
> 
> You see, my point (and RAFA's too, obviously)  is that none of the Victorian teams had any AFL History *UNTIL* the Interstate teams joined to form the AFL.  If SANFL history can be deleted, doesn't count or whatever, then ditto to the VFL history.  The Vics try to have it both ways - they ignore the WAFL, SANFL and TFL prior to the creation of the AFL, but refuse to even entertain that their history too, should be likewise deleted; or, all included (a more preferable option).  I dont hate the Victorian teams because they are Victorian, but if I do dislike a team it is because of what that team represents to me.  Its just that, well actually, Geelong is really the only Victorian team that actually appeals to me.  But what I do detest is the collective Victorian assertion that 'because of our long history we are the best' mentality that pervades the Victorian clubs.  And that is what the non Victorian people HATE about Victorian teams. And a case, as I have outlined above, is flawed but perpetuated by the 'establishment' - AKA AFL commission.
> 
> ...




Hi Prospector

No I knew you were a Crows supporter - it's just that we were talking about Port. I knew a classy lady would be above barracking for Power  Sorry if I offended you. 

I completely agree with you about Collingwood. Way too much influence!! Although it is a pet hate of mine that clubs have to have an away guernsey anyway. It is a money making concept only. Please Brisbane get rid of those terrible white ones - go back to the Fitzroy jumper as the alternative strip. 

I can understand the frustration of the 14 clubs that are not involved in the ANZAC Day Clash. However I temper the statement by saying that the AFL commission has made it clear for a number of years that it expects clubs to become financially independent and show some leadership and innovation when it comes to marketing and financial matters. 

The ANZAC Day clash was initiated by Essendon and Collingwood on the back of an idea by Kevin Sheedy. The same might be said of "'Dreamtime At the G" another Essendon initative with Richmond. In a couple of years time will other clubs want to play "Dreamtime" games?  I love both those concepts because I get to see my team play (guilty as charged)......but can the AFL really say "Well done Essendon, well done Richmond, you have built a wonderful concept here...next year we are going to have Fremantle and Hawthorn playing the Dreamtime game"? In football terms surely the AFL needs to reward the clubs "going for the ball".  

We might just have to agree to disagree about the SAFL part. The VFL expanded into the AFL......it wasn't the SAFL or TFL or WAFL that morphed into the AFL. But that doesn't make the history of football in those states any less important. 

Hope Gary takes out the Brownlow. He's been great all year. Mrs Duckman also thinks Gary looks good in his shorts (along with Ben Cousins). 

Duckman


----------



## chops_a_must (24 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> The ANZAC Day clash was initiated by Essendon and Collingwood on the back of an idea by Kevin Sheedy. The same might be said of "'Dreamtime At the G" another Essendon initative with Richmond. In a couple of years time will other clubs want to play "Dreamtime" games?  I love both those concepts because I get to see my team play (guilty as charged)......but can the AFL really say "Well done Essendon, well done Richmond, you have built a wonderful concept here...next year we are going to have Fremantle and Hawthorn playing the Dreamtime game"? In football terms surely the AFL needs to reward the clubs "going for the ball".



Well, yeah. Freo for instance has the Len Hall Memorial Game and the Purple Haze game, which the marketing department builds off. I can't see what is stopping other teams from doing the same sorts of things...


----------



## Prospector (24 September 2007)

:bier: to Gary winning the Brownlow; tis nice to see Buckley out of contention;   He was born in Adelaide SA, in case you didn't know : Did you know wikipedia said he was born in a shed?  No wonder he thinks he is, well, almighty!

I think Chad Cornes might be in with a chance too; being blonde and all that, (and can play good footy) but he also does mouth off a bit - but then so did Akermanis.

Will be so exciting to see what the Ladies will be wearing - ; as long as McLeod's wife has had some counselling as to what not to wear!  All good!


----------



## Rafa (24 September 2007)

Duckman,
you like the idea now of a commie AFL system...??? drafts, priority picks, salary caps... i guess if it helps your victorian clubs, then who cares about principles... 

infact, team sports in general are something that runs contrary to right wing ideology... where its all about the individual. If poeple work as a team, you can always to much more than as a bunch of individuals...

john howard certainly has no idea what a team is... hence he refused to hand over the reigns for the good of the party just last week...

Ah... but lets not get politcal in this thread!


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 September 2007)

Rafa said:


> Duckman,
> 
> Ah... but lets not get politcal in this thread!




Good idea Rafa...I think we've gone a bridge too far.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (24 September 2007)

After seeing them struggle against the Pies and lack of finals experience, i think port will win by 20+


----------



## Rafa (24 September 2007)

Good call Duckman 

Geelong were immense at the stoppages on Friday night, specially in the third and fourth quarters... they attacked the ball in waves... it was poor/nervous finishing that kept collingwood in the game.

Port did the same to North, but Geelong have stronger bodies than North...

Its incredible, both have had one solid no hold bars hitout... (Port against Eagles, Geelong against Collingwood).... and one easy game against the Roos... they are 1-1 in the minor round too... both winning away from home!

i think the key battle will be the rucks/stoppages and whether Port can adequately replace Wilson


----------



## robert toms (24 September 2007)

As a Crows supporter,and not exactly keen on Port Adelaide (they were always bad losers and even worse winners),I would be a bit worried if I were Geelong...Port match up much better in the ruck than Collingwood did and I believe they have more goal kicking potential than Geelong.If Port win a lot of us will have to temporarily leave the state...it will be unbearable!
I hope Andrew McLeod wins the Brownlow...I had a little tiddle at 66/1.


----------



## godzillaismad (24 September 2007)

Well guys, who would you choose: King or Blake?

After yesterday, I'll choose King but for Blake, he will be devastated to miss out... so what's the go?

Also, Playfair for Byrnes?


----------



## YELNATS (24 September 2007)

godzillaismad said:


> Well guys, who would you choose: King or Blake?
> 
> After yesterday, I'll choose King but for Blake, he will be devastated to miss out... so what's the go?
> 
> Also, Playfair for Byrnes?




It's a pity that Blake has lost a bit of the form he was in a few weeks ago. But I'm not sure if King can turn it on just for one game and what role would he play vis-a-vis Ottens? 

At least Ottens and Blake have an understanding of their roles, but I'm not sure about the Ottens and King combination?

As for Playfair replacing Byrnes, you're talking about two totally different players, one a tall key forward, Playfair, the other a small running forward/midfielder, Byrnes. I wouldn't meddle with this, I'd leave Byrnes in the side as I think they'll need his pace against Port.


Should be a great game, but the Cats would be suited on the MCG.


----------



## mark70920 (24 September 2007)

The only team I despise as much as Collingwood is Port Adelaide , thank god Geelong won on weekend or for the first time I would not have watch the Grand Final. Unfortunatley I believe those Port scum will win but I will be barracking for Geelong. 

I'm from WA I don't have any  VIC SA bias, just hate the arrogance of Port supporters (only match by the Pies supporters)

Freo all the way in 2008


----------



## Prospector (24 September 2007)

I dont find Port supporters arrogant at all; aggressive and abusive, some are bogan, but arrogant - nope.  Yes, thank God Geelong won - imagine the bun fight as to what collingwood would allow Port to wear!

Has Ablett had a hair cut?  He looks really different - I want his long scruffy locks back.....


----------



## Bluesky (25 September 2007)

Well done to Jimmy, won by 7 votes and missed the last 2 games with an operation. Now all the Cats need is the Cup this weekend and it will be a cleansweep.
The rising star award, 9 all Australians, the Brownlow and hopefully the Cup to cap off a super year.

GO CATS


----------



## mexican (25 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Well done to Jimmy, won by 7 votes and missed the last 2 games with an operation. Now all the Cats need is the Cup this weekend and it will be a cleansweep.
> The rising star award, 9 all Australians, the Brownlow and hopefully the Cup to cap off a super year.
> 
> GO CATS




Don't forget G.Ablett voted player of the year from all coaches. Jimmy you legend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluesky (25 September 2007)

Oops forgot that, Gazza deserved more than what he got. Both should have it. Hopefully this year is the start of the Geelong Supremacy for the next 5+ years.

Just imagine how many votes he would end up with if Gazza and Corey didnt take many votes off him. Plus the 2 missed games.

What a Champ

GO CATS


----------



## nomore4s (25 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> *Hopefully this year is the start of the Geelong Supremacy for the next 5+ years.*
> 
> GO CATS




lol, getting a bit carried away now aren't we? They've still got to win this year yet.

Just remember how bad the cats were last year, they could fall apart very quickly. Recent history shows it's hard to keep a strong team together for long and dominate for long periods, think Bombers 2000 & Carlton 1995 both teams dominated the season like Geelong have this year but fell away very quickly after that.

Good luck for Sat, I would love to see Geelong finally win a flag


----------



## mexican (25 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Oops forgot that, Gazza deserved more than what he got. Both should have it. Hopefully this year is the start of the Geelong Supremacy for the next 5+ years.
> 
> Just imagine how many votes he would end up with if Gazza and Corey didnt take many votes off him. Plus the 2 missed games.
> 
> ...




Gazza has to keep his mouth zipped with the umpires, then he might get one!


GO CATS


----------



## godzillaismad (25 September 2007)

YELNATS said:


> It's a pity that Blake has lost a bit of the form he was in a few weeks ago. But I'm not sure if King can turn it on just for one game and what role would he play vis-a-vis Ottens?
> 
> At least Ottens and Blake have an understanding of their roles, but I'm not sure about the Ottens and King combination?
> 
> ...




So you would be inclined not to change the lineup at all for the grand final? Well, just read an article about King being on the move if he is seemed not to be any use to the club. I hope he stays and somehow squeeze into the team... he was the heart and soul of the club when they needed a leader back in 2000-2003...


----------



## YELNATS (25 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> Has Ablett had a hair cut?  He looks really different - I want his long scruffy locks back.....




Sadly, I'm afraid Gary jnr is on the way to ending up with a hairdo like his dad, or lack of it.


----------



## YELNATS (25 September 2007)

godzillaismad said:


> So you would be inclined not to change the lineup at all for the grand final? Well, just read an article about King being on the move if he is seemed not to be any use to the club. I hope he stays and somehow squeeze into the team... he was the heart and soul of the club when they needed a leader back in 2000-2003...




With a huge opportunity for a premiership at stake, I'm sure the GFC will make the decision on the basis of winning the game, rather than individual's priorities. If they select only one of them to partner Ottens, of course whoever misses out, Blake or King, will be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## bergers_n_fries (25 September 2007)

although cam mooney should not have been made the aa forward pocket...he has been instrumental in leading his team this year - and credit to him to get it all together imbetween his ears and string a solid season together...

the cats have it all...power forwards...crumbers...enforcers...solid flankers... centers...taggers...key backs (im sure you get my drift)

it should surely see them over the line

kane cornes could blanket one of the geelong mid's however a team cannot tag them all...and they are all quality to choco may have to role the dice and go head to head with them and see how thompson reacts

cats to win by 5 goals after being tight early


----------



## chops_a_must (26 September 2007)

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but anyway. Word on the street says it appears as if a flamboyant Hawthorn player has tested positively 3 times to Cocaine. And is also potentially going to be charged with possession with intent to sell. Jail time potentially...

I had wondered why Hawthorn suddenly dropped off the list of clubs looking at Judd. I guess that is the answer...


----------



## bergers_n_fries (26 September 2007)

its funny because its really obvious who it is...

it will be nice for a change that the commentators realize their are 17 other player on the field for the hawks and the whole team does not revolve around one...

it looks like the tigers choosing tambling was the right decision after all...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2007)

bergers_n_fries said:


> cats to win by 5 goals after being tight early



cats to win by 10 goals - and to be bludy tight afterwards


----------



## mexican (26 September 2007)

bergers_n_fries said:


> its funny because its really obvious who it is...
> 
> it will be nice for a change that the commentators realize their are 17 other player on the field for the hawks and the whole team does not revolve around one...
> 
> it looks like the tigers choosing tambling was the right decision after all...




Give me a clue who it might be berg's!


----------



## YELNATS (26 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Well done to Jimmy, won by 7 votes and missed the last 2 games with an operation. Now all the Cats need is the Cup this weekend and it will be a cleansweep.
> The rising star award, 9 all Australians, the Brownlow and hopefully the Cup to cap off a super year.
> 
> GO CATS




Also don't forget who just won the VFL premiership,  The Cats over Coburg, with Tom Lonergan voted best player. Can he make a return to the senior list in 2008 despite losing a kidney?


----------



## chops_a_must (26 September 2007)

mexican said:


> Give me a clue who it might be berg's!




All these ex Wesley boys have some serious issues. Apart from the obvious, in taking it up the ass. 

Figuratively of course.


----------



## mexican (27 September 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> All these ex Wesley boys have some serious issues. Apart from the obvious, in taking it up the ass.
> 
> Figuratively of course.




WOW!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2007)

Hopefully they wont be able to find their way home.


----------



## Prospector (28 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Hopefully they wont be able to find their way home.




WOW!  That's amazing!  I have just read a similar release from the ABS which states that Melbourne is about to record its lowest ever IQ reading!


----------



## petervan (28 September 2007)

Very good tech tech ,but more likely the other way around. Melbournes IQ to increase with an education on how to play finals football.Victorian teams are desparate to have the success of port power in there ten short years in AFL .Hawthorn back in the finals ,expect mebourne and essendon to be there to now there coaches have been educated in the port tradition.If port were a share company you would have to invest with strong management and great growth potenial.Seriously tech your crows are looking fragile for next year


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 September 2007)

petervan said:


> Hawthorn back in the finals ,expect mebourne and essendon to be there to now there coaches have been educated in the port tradition.If port were a share company you would have to invest with strong management and great growth potenial.Seriously tech your crows are looking fragile for next year





Ahem........if we are talking bloodlines - Essendon is the original "Super Stallion" thanks Petervan. With Port being the talented progeny.

Dean Bailey, Mark Thomson, Mark Harvey, Damien Hardwick, Matthew Knights, Mark Williams, Robert Shaw, Gary O'Donnell.....these are just some of the big names in coaching that have had direct exposure to Sheedy/Essendon as players/coaches.   

Unfortunately the "Super Stallion" appears to be on its last legs and may have to be put down. The last thing we need is to catch the horse flu. Essendon has been coughing, spluttering and had the runs all year without adding the equine virus for good measure. 

And GO THE CATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2007)

maybe already posted ?

hell that's nothing - 
 if they win , they'll all probably spend the (rest of the) weekend in the watch house 
and happy 

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=300651


> Geelong player arrested outside club
> 11:00 AEST Fri Sep 28
> 
> Police say they used capsicum spray to subdue and arrest a Geelong AFL footballer following an incident outside a nightclub in the Victorian city early on Friday.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> WOW!  That's amazing!  I have just read a similar release from the ABS which states that Melbourne is about to record its lowest ever IQ reading!



Bit like Piggy Muldoon (ex NZ Prime monster) when he said of some mob who preferred Aus over NZ

but not wanting Aus to get cocky about it 

"if these blokes want to go live to Aus - let em  
just that the average IQ of both places would increase !


----------



## petervan (28 September 2007)

Agree with what you say duckman and before port joined the AFL essedon picked off some of ports best players.But the last 5 years there has been a changing of the gaurd.Would like to here your opinion on the new coach .I was shocked as his record at port magpies was not good enough and feel he his not hard or ruthless enough.Look,s to me like the board have made a mess of the selection process but could prove me wrong and win the flag next year.


----------



## doctorj (28 September 2007)

I'll be barracking for the umpires tomorrow!!

Geelong or Port is like picking the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Prospector (28 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Ahem........if we are talking bloodlines - Essendon is the original "Super Stallion" thanks Petervan. With Port being the talented progeny.
> Mark Williams,




Um, I think Mark's father Fos, a coach of the most successful SANFL club might just be rolling in his grave at the thought that Mark was the progeny of Essendon!


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2007)

Prospector said:


> Um, I think Mark's father Fos, a coach of the most successful SANFL club might just be rolling in his grave at the thought that Mark was the progeny of Essendon!




Vics claim every interstate player as their own.
WA and SA share many Vic stars.
Port by 4 at least particularly in the wet.

I can hear this whining sound coming from the south.

Crows 2 yrs off.
Craig needs to stop believeing he is God.
Learn how to recruit.
Grab an Axe.
Get 2 new kicking coaches right and left foot!
Run out of patience.More often and earlier.
Your either at the grade or your not!

*Tommorows Headlines*


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

Here goes nothing 
cmon the good guys 



> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=5&l2id=468478
> Geelong 1.38
> Port Adelaide  3.15


----------



## son of baglimit (29 September 2007)

the answer to the original question.......apparently the simple answer is yes


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

son of baglimit said:


> the answer to the original question.......apparently the simple answer is yes



perhaps there's still just time for a new thread..
"Can the Cats Lose from here?"


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/29/2046989.htm   Cats cruising at half-time
> A second-quarter rampage from Geelong saw the minor premiers lead Port Adelaide by 52 points at half-time in the AFL grand final at the MCG this afternoon.
> 
> The Cats, searching for their first flag since 1963, led 11.13 (79) to 4.3 (27) at the main break, courtesy of a 6.6 performance in the second term.



more importantly, praps there's just time to fly down to Geelong to join in the party


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 September 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE CATS .........WHAT A BLITZ .....WELL DONE AND WELL DESERVED ......WHAT A SUPERB SEASON AND A MUCH DESERVED FLAG!!!

PS. Beware the mighty Lions next year .....lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

there once was a team named Geelong
where the forwards were 8 feet and strong
waited 44 years
for these tears and these beers 
knocking port back like lemonade long.

they took off about quarter time
then the scoreboard just started to climb
did a barrel roll next
while the port watched perplexed
then they landed to sirens sublime

heck the port team just want to forget
watching cats barely break out a sweat
as they do with their wives
after rounds of high fives
then relax with a quick cigarette.  

my mate went with port for a bet
he’s now sadly a slab in my debt
he says "port weren’t at peak!!!"
"- they thought twas next week !!!!"
(PS they were Cessnas attacking a jet. )


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2007)

GO CATS: You are the BEST and I was there to watch you slaughter Port Power


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2007)

Too good
Too fast
Too strong
Too talented.

Great result.
Another statistic crows fans can shove into the faces of Power supporters.

Crows 2 finals 2 wins.
Power biggest loss in Finals history.

The best team of 2007 won.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

...  There's one drought broken at least  
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/29/2047005.htm


----------



## Bluesky (29 September 2007)

Well done Cats, what a slaughter. I wish i was there and in Geelong for the party tonight and tommorrow night. This is the start of a dominant era for the Cats with the reserves also winning easily in their final last week.

Go Cats 2007+


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

"Cats win for bleak city" ! - you have to be happy for them. (don't you?)
as for tomorrow's  Rugby League ....
Now for Norths-Manly - and I say that in that sequence intentionally  - to win tomorrow over the Melb Storm 
I mean, no-one ever had a problem with Norths ( did they?)
and even if Fulton was a difficult sun of a gun, 
 but Hasler is a gentleman is he not?

at least they don't have dedicated wrestling coaches 
As Tom Keneally says, I thought it was a game of speed and skill and evading tacklers  

Hopefully the days of people following two teams is over  i.e. their own team, and whoever's playing Manly  



> "*I hope Geelong wins [AFL] for bleak city, but as for the rugby league side of bleak city, we're going to - the northern beaches is going to loot and pillage Melbourne*."



I'm with you Tom 


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/28/2046807.htm


> Hasler's master plan
> 
> Author Tom Keneally has not won any grand finals, but has written and sold a few books. He likens the contest to battles fought in Europe centuries ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## petervan (29 September 2007)

Well done cats, that was an absolute shocker fom ports. They didn,t have the upper body strength and didn,t hold tackles.The only thing we,ve got is we were better than 14 other AFL teams.


----------



## mexican (29 September 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Well done Cats, what a slaughter. I wish i was there and in Geelong for the party tonight and tommorrow night. This is the start of a dominant era for the Cats with the reserves also winning easily in their final last week.
> 
> Go Cats 2007+




You bloody rippaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Vics claim every interstate player as their own.
> WA and SA share many Vic stars.
> Port by 4 at least particularly in the wet.
> 
> I can hear this whining sound coming from the south.




You little beauties!!!! Absolutely fantastic win for Geelong!!!!! They played exceptionally well.

Port were absolutely pathetic. Similar to the Dees performance in the 2000 Grand Final (hang on......I take that back. At least the Dees tried to tackle and showed some evidence of being an AFL standard side). I don't care who you're playing - a pounding by 119 points when you are the second best team in the competition smacks of poor coaching, poor metal state and severe lack of application and spirit. For a team that was established 20 years before the majority of the first VFL sides, this is another record they can take back to South Australia and put up on their wall.

Tech - as for your comments - not your best work. I much prefer your post No #127 on this thread.

"If Geelong are good enough they will win."   

Hhhhmmmmm....really?? Who would have thought?? 

That is pure gold!!! Even Dermott Bereton would have done a double take at this one!!

I think the whining sound you are hearing might be the wind that was created by 98,000 poeple bowing down to Tredrea as he left the field this afternoon. To be in South Australia tomorrow...........

By the way Tech ....Dean Bailey was originally from North Ringwood and was the Development Coach at Essendon between 1999 and 2002.


----------



## godzillaismad (29 September 2007)

Such a disappointing match to watch for Port fans! Mark Williams did all the talking but his team doesn't turn up to play... what a tragic!

Congrats to GFC! It was a great decision to pick King in place of Blake! He had a big influence in the match in which I doubt Blake can emulate... Let's do it again in 2008 for Blake and Egan!

Go Cats in 2008!!

The question is now should King stay or move on to another club? If he is to stay, what role will he play in 2008?


----------



## chops_a_must (30 September 2007)

What a disappointing game to watch. Just goes to show that you can't win a game of footy with only 4 players. Both of the Cornes brothers and the Burgoynes were fantastic, with Wakelin doing ok in the first half. The rest should be ashamed of themselves. Especially Tredrea. That is perhaps the worst performance in a grand final from a captain I have ever seen. He was a total embarrassment to himself. They couldn't find a winner on half forward and he refused to stand up. Pathetic. He certainly wasn't the on field captain. He has to retire surely.

The Cats played incredibly well, and with extremely good discipline. Having a screen a kick behind the play while backing their players to chase the ball down from behind. It was simply superb. Perhaps the best premiership team in living memory. Perhaps one of the early 90s Eagles teams were up there, or 80s Hawthorn. The sad thing is, I think Port were really the only team in the comp that could take it up to them...

But I am so happy for Geelong fans. I always felt sorry for them having to come up against some great sides in grand finals previously. And the reaction of Billy Brownless after the game was priceless. I think a lot of past players can lose that sense of shame they had, and Blight can now go down to Geelong again without being killed. But well done to a long suffering mob!


----------



## IFocus (30 September 2007)

The Cats were awesome, cannot think of too many past teams that would have matched up. Just glad the Eagles didn't limp into the final still couldn't image them getting hammered by so much.

Always liked Thompson comes across as pretty genuine its a credit to the Cats administration that they stuck with him, interestingly the Cats showed no signs of the arrogance having won the game, Williams did his side no favors in the lead up.

Next year will be different just like after the Eagles win every other AFL team will be working on negating / emulating the Cats methods there will be more pressure just ask Kerr from the Eagles he has been beaten black and blue most games this year.

Congratulations Cats you were the best.

Now for the only thing I dislike about summer no footy......

Focus


----------



## Bluesky (30 September 2007)

The eye just caught something, the score was 163 to 44.
63 was the last premiership year. And has been 44 years since.

Just wanted to add that.

GO CATS


----------



## Prospector (30 September 2007)

Ouch!  I think Port would have prefered to have gone out last week than lose the grand final in such a manner.  We kept thinking, maybe they will click and catch up but it just got worse and worse.

Geelong really did deserve to win - wasnt there talk last year of getting rid of their coach?  What a difference a year makes.

I have to go to Port Adelaide on Tuesday morning for a work assignment; I was thinking last Friday it would have been bedlam if they had won, well, at least that wont be an issue now.  And those people who paid scalpers rates to get a ticket - losing is one thing, being totally demoralised - sheesh!

Bluesky, you have too much time on your hands....


----------



## justjohn (30 September 2007)

Father-in-Law long suffering cats man ,born an bred in geelong 79 years ago also had 56th wedding anniversary yesterday as well.Family might be on a roll now ,so go you DRAGONS IN 2008 at least its only been 29year drought for us:


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 September 2007)

Maybe we should rename this thread "Can the cats go back to back?". However I think we can save that for next season, go the cats!


----------



## Rafa (1 October 2007)

Well done to the CATS... best team all year... and too good for Port who exceeded all expectations by getting there on sheer youthful exuberance...

The 10 - 12 port players who had played less than 2 seasons of AFL were physically simply not strong enough to hold onto the older, more solid bodies of Geelong.

Its easy to say in hindsight, but the only way Port could have won was if Geelong lost it themselves...


PS: What’s with the umpiring... some of the free kicks given to both teams were a joke!


----------



## YELNATS (1 October 2007)

Terrific victory and well done Cats. You only had to play up to your normal form to win it and you did just that.

The only disappointing aspect was the behavior of Port's coach Williams, who tried unsuccessfully to get under Geelong's skin all week and failed totally and miserably. Even after after the game, he unsportingly described it as "boring". Well there was only one team out there who was "boring", and it wasn't Geelong.

Especially well done to Cats coach Bomber Thompson who conducted himself professionally at all times.

After the celebrations, let's knuckle down to successful defence of the flag in 2008!


----------



## nomore4s (1 October 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Terrific victory and well done Cats. You only had to play up to your normal form to win it and you did just that.
> 
> *The only disappointing aspect was the behavior of Port's coach Williams, who tried unsuccessfully to get under Geelong's skin all week and failed totally and miserably. Even after after the game, he unsportingly described it as "boring". Well there was only one team out there who was "boring", and it wasn't Geelong.*
> 
> ...




The attitude of the PA coach all week rubbed off on the players imo, they were carrying on like all they had to do was turn up and they would beat Geelong, serves Port right, maybe next time they're in a GF they will pay the opposition some respect. 
It might of been boring if you were a Port supporter but I loved it, and I don't support the Cats and I'm not a Victorian, lol: (might have been the fact I had money on Geelong by more than 60 points though)

Well done to the long suffering Geelong fans, enjoy it, it could be another 44 years before you win another one : (but I hope not)


----------



## YELNATS (1 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> it could be another 44 years before you win another one : (but I hope not)





Don't want to be cocky, but I don't think so. There should be more coming.


----------



## nomore4s (1 October 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Don't want to be cocky, but I don't think so. There should be more coming.




lol, neither do I but I couldn't resist


----------



## CanOz (1 October 2007)

I say well done Cats, and congrats to all thier supporters. A friend of mine called me and told me that they were showing shots of the streets in Geelong in the last quarter and there was not a sole in the streets of Geelong...it made me miss Australia, what country, what passion for a team.

Also, having lived in Ballarat, i know allot of Cat fans there. I wish i could have been there to watch the game in a pub, and drink copious amounts of VB!

Cheers,


----------



## Rafa (1 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> The attitude of the PA coach all week rubbed off on the players imo, they were carrying on like all they had to do was turn up and they would beat Geelong, serves Port right, maybe next time they're in a GF they will pay the opposition some respect.





i must admit, i wasn't happy with the way port were carrying on during the week... but interviewing mark williams later, he actually said that he and rest of he staff knew that there was no way to beat the cats... 

port had gotten over the cats in round 20 when they were without ling, bartel, selwood and king... with those players back, considering ports inexperience, there was simply no way the beat them...

when one looks at it from that way... williams was in an impossible position, having got into the grand final 3 years before schedule... he knew port wern't ready for it.

the only way port could have won was if the cats self imploded... hence the verbal banter.


----------



## Bluesky (1 October 2007)

I must have too much time on my hands. In addition to the 1*63* to *44* scoreline i noticed the other day which looks to me as 19*63* last premiership year and ports score of *44* is the time since we one our last one.

Now heres some more. 

Geelong's achievements this year - 

AFL Premiership
VFL Premiership
Brownlow
Normsmith
NAB Rising Star
9 All Australians
Most Valuable Player
Broken a few records during the season and the Final's campaign.
Grand Final especially

I think the only thing we didnt win is the Coleman Medal. Which is the point i want to make. The Coleman medal was one by Jonathan Brown who is originally from Geelong.

No other club in VFL/AFL history has been as dominant in a season as the Cats were this year. 

Im tipping the town of Geelong is going to have some good times ahead.

Yep too much time lol


----------



## glenn_r (2 October 2007)

Another odd thing is the Cats final score  24 - 19 - 163,
now which Cats players missed out on playing in the Grand Final, Egan ( 19 ) and Blake ( 24 )..........

Something my 10 yo daughter discovered.


----------



## Bluesky (2 October 2007)

glenn_r said:


> Another odd thing is the Cats final score  24 - 19 - 163,
> now which Cats players missed out on playing in the Grand Final, Egan ( 19 ) and Blake ( 24 )..........
> 
> Something my 10 yo daughter discovered.





Wow, now is this a coincidence or is there something more to it?


----------



## Bluesky (6 January 2008)

Just watching the highlights from the Grand Final. 
Go the mighty Cats, should start another thread for 2008.


----------



## lioness (6 January 2008)

Bluesky said:


> Just watching the highlights from the Grand Final.
> Go the mighty Cats, should start another thread for 2008.




No they cannot - Magpies will this year. I live in hope.


----------



## mexican (7 January 2008)

Bluesky said:


> Just watching the highlights from the Grand Final.
> Go the mighty Cats, should start another thread for 2008.




Same wih me Bluesky. It is just great football to watch.
Fast, direct and non stop pressure.
Best thing about it,  the team playing that brillant football are wearing the mighty Blue and White hoops!
Back to Back for me! Thats looking through both eyes of course.
Go the Mighty Cats!


----------



## YELNATS (2 October 2011)

Congratulations to Geelong Cats for winning their 9th AFL/VFL flag over the gallant Magpies.

A mighty game played by two mighty teams, but Chris Scott's band of never-say-die men prevailed in the final analysis.

From Good to Great.

Too Old, Too Slow, Too Good.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 October 2011)

Haha nice find. I found that interesting reading through the 2007 stuff. Good memories.


----------

